# Hochgelobte Community, aber wo?



## Sin (5. August 2010)

Hab nach mehreren Monaten mal wieder einen Hdro Account gemacht. Das letzte mal hab ich noch pre MoM gespielt. Es war eigentlich ein gutes Spiel, jedoch wurd es mir zu schnell Langweilig, weswegen ich dem Spiel erstmal den Rücken kehrte und mich mit anderen Sachen beschäftigte. 
Nun hab ich Anfang der Woche wieder mit Hdro angefangen, da sich bei mir viel geändert hat und ich nun ein MMO haben will, wo alles etwas gemütlicher von Statten geht. 
Ursprünglich war ich damals auf Morthond, bin nun aber auf Maiar unterwegs. 

Was dort abgeht ist aber nicht normal. Als Neueinsteiger ist es sowieso schwierig mit Ausrüstung voran zu kommen, da die Auktionshauspreise extrem teuer sind, und ich die meisten Rohstoffe selber brauche für mein Handwerk (und nur wenig brauchbares lässt sich zu beginn herstellen.

Aber um auf den Punkt zu kommen: Ich bin momentan Level 25, aber von der hochgelobten Community, die immer gerne als Vorzeigemodell benutzt wird, merk ich zumindest auf Maiar nichts. Beispiel: Unterwegs und finde eine Silberader. Ich renn hin, werd angegriffen von einem Wolf stelle mich neben die Ader... noch während ich am Kämpfen war, kommt ein 65 Waffenmeister angeritten, schaut kurz zu und baut die Ader ab. Gefrustet flüster ich ihm: Hey, die habe ich mir freigekämpft. Antwort: Verp... dich.
Ok, jeder kann man einen schlechten Tag haben, aber 5 Adern weiter das selbe, diesesmal mit einer tollen Antwort wo ich mir doch mein Erz hinstecken könnte. 

Ok, nächster Versuch: Finden einer Gruppe fürs große Hügelgrab: Quasi Mission Impossible. Habe bisher 3 Gruppen gefunden, die sich noch bevor es in die Instanz ging wieder aufgelöst hat. Bei 2 Gruppen sind die Spieler einfach offline gegangen ohne was zu sagen (und ich bin mit den offlinespielern noch einige Zeit rumgerannt)
Wenn jemand in die Instanz geht, dann nur mit seinen Highlevel Gildenkollegen die einen da Fix durchziehen und niemanden mitnehmen damit der loot gesichert ist.
Auch scheinen Irgendwie alle Quests nurnoch Soloquests zu sein, selbst die Buchreihen sind Solo machbar. Ich mein, Wetterspitze alleine Erobern? Wo bleibt da der Spass? Aber irgendwie scheinen alle die Solovariante zu machen, Gruppenspiel ist irgendwie out.

Ich finds eigentlich Schade, irgendwie ist Hdro zu einem Solospiel verkommen, und auch die Community lässt stark zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## M_of_D (5. August 2010)

Ich glaub auf jedem Server gibt es solche Leute denen egal es ob du zuerst an der Silberader warst oder er, die farmen da 1-2 Stunden und entwickeln dann einen Tunnelblick. Ich schreib solche Leute wenn ich mit meinem Twink unterwegs bin auch immer an und meistens bekommt man solche Antworten wie von dir beschrieben, daran kann man nichts ändern ( aber dafür gibts die Ignore-Liste). Das man die ganzen Bücher Solo machen kann liegt einfach daran das in den Startgebieten recht wenig los ist und viele die Bücher nicht machen konnten, weil keine Gruppe zustande kam. Du kannst dir aber auch eine Gruppe einfach suchen und die Wetterspitze zu 6. erobern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Hügelgrab, gleiche Problem wie bei den Büchern, viele wollen ihren Twink so schnell wie möglich hochziehen und lassen sich meistens durchziehen. Ich denke mal wenn F2P startet wird man 100% auch Gruppen fürs Hügelgrab finden ( Ich mach das Hügelgrab auch immer wieder gerne mit meinen Twinks und so lernt man ja auch neue Spieler kennen und kann sich mit denen unterhalten etc ...). Lass dir das Spiel nicht von den Leuten verderben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (5. August 2010)

Also zum Solo machen... nun. Ist schon ganz praktisch, wenn du dir die Finger wund suchst, keiner mitmachen will und statt das Spiel frustriert beiseite zu packen dich einfach mit etwas extra Power durchkämpfst. Hab's zuerst auch etwas skeptisch beäugt, bin aber positiv überzeugt worden. Aber die Story mit dem Erzklau etc. find ich schon ziemlich übel. Das ist mir seit Beta bis heute so verschwindend gering untergekommen, dass ich das garnicht nachvollziehen kann. Ich spiele allerdings auf Belegaer, kann daher die Situation jenseits nicht wirklich erfassen, wie sie auf Maiar ist. Klingt aber mächtig uncool, da hätte ich auch wenig Lust weiter zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (5. August 2010)

Ich kann es gut verstehen, wie du dich evtl fühlst, aber die hochgelobte Comunity macht zur zeit eine Pause, sprich viele warten 1-2 Monate, jedoch wirst du ab Moria eigentlich nur freundliche Spieler treffen.
Vieles was im Unteren lvl Bereich momentan unterwegs ist sind nicht nur twinks sondern auch gelangweilte Spieler von anderen MMo´s, welche natürlich ihre Manieren mitbringen. Ich stehe zum beispile oft in den Startgebieten von Morthond, und halte Ausschau nach neulingen die ich gleich an die hand nehme ihnen alles Zeige und ihnen die Sitten beibringe, es hilft meistens, wenn sich die Leute helfen lassen wollen.




so long mfg Christoph


----------



## Manfred64 (5. August 2010)

Ich spiele selbst auf Maiar und hatte solche Erlebnisse bisher noch nicht.
In den höherleveligen Gebieten herrscht nach wie vor ein tolles Klima, nur kommt mir vor, dass
dzt. extrem viele "Probespieler" unterwegs sind und die in den Anfangsgebieten die von dir beschriebene,
schlechte Stimmung mitbringen.
Bzgl. Silber muss ich gestehen, dass gerad daran eine ziemliche Verknappung herrscht, auch ich finde
mit meinen Charakteren kaum Silber.
Da lassen wohl dann etliche die guten Manieren sausen.
Sachte eig. immer dass Zinn die am schwersten zu findende Ressource ist, aber der dzt. Silbermangel ist extrem.
Vielleicht tröstet es dich, dass es dann bei den folgenden Rohstoffen wie Gold, Platin, altes Silber,... keine Verknappung gibt.


----------



## Kovacs (5. August 2010)

ja, vieles ist wirklich nicht mehr schön. Leider auch auf Bele immer öfter zu beobachten. Sei es Erzklau, genauso wie Mob-Klau (der Klassiker, man kämpft sich bis zum Questmob vor, plötzlich stürmt jemand vorbei, pullt sofort den Questmob und verschwindet). Dann Leute, die auf Laternen stehen (oder sonstwo, wo man insb. auf RP Servern nicht steht). Es wird in kompletter Montur und allen Waffen inkl. Schild geschmiedet oder plötzlich steht jemand mit seinem Pferd auf deinem Amboss. Und natürlich die tolle Sprache in allen Channels (kk bb thx). Allerdings ist es dort noch alles "im Rahmen" (was heißt ich kann es noch ausblenden ohne mich massiv gestört zu fühlen).


----------



## Füchtella (5. August 2010)

Huhu!

Die HdRO-Community fällt vor allem dann positiv auf, wenn man die anderer MMORPGs kennt.

Die von dir beschriebenen Vorfälle gibt es in HdRO zweifellos ... aber hier ist es (zumindest auf Belegaer) eher selten, dass jemand vorbeistürmt und einem Gegner oder Rohstoff weghaut.
Beispiel: Erzklau ist mir in gut einem Jahr HdRO 2 mal passiert.
In 5 Jahren WoW hingegen erlebte ich genau 2 mal, dass jemand mir Erz nicht vor der Nase weghackte, während ich kämpfte.
Auch was Questmobs angeht - sicher kommt das hier auch vor. Aber eben selten, als Ausnahme. In WoW z.B. wurde das fast immer gemacht.

Gruppensuche ist natürlich ein Problem.
Instanzgruppen finden ist sicher nicht leicht, allerdings stelle ich auch fest, dass eigentlich immer wenn ich irgendwo twinke, jemand im normalen SNG eine Grupp für die Instanz in der Gegend sucht.
Oder auch ... kürzlich Einsame Lande ... ich finde faszinierend, wieviele Leute für Wettersüitze eine Gruppe suchen, obwohl es alleine geht. Bei uns gab es da neulich den ganzen Abend Anfragen nach.

mfg


----------



## Vetaro (5. August 2010)

"Die Community", die seit 2007 gelobt wird, ist ausserdem mitlerweile hauptsächlich auf den höchsten leveln. Unter level 30 hast du natürlich eine erhöhte chance, es mit *irgendwelchen typis* zu tun zu bekommen.


----------



## Klimpergeld (5. August 2010)

Also ich bin auch neu im spiel und komme von wow.....




ja....




oh mann sind die nett *g*




Eine wahnsinnig, angenehme stimmung und vor allem: Auch auf belgaer machen nicht alle rp aber es wird eben auf die rpler rücksicht genommen.




Zu den inis. Tja das problem haben viele spiele. Eine gute idee wäre zum beispiel ein dungeonbrowser. Da trifft man zwar viele unfreundliche leute aber hey... immerhin kann man die instanzen spielen und das sind ja wohl die highlights eines pve-mmo´s




Also Ini problem versteh ich und hoffe, dass sie dafür ein tool einbauen aber community ist echt io.


----------



## Aquapainter (6. August 2010)

Mmmh,

jetzt meldet sich auch mal eine neuer zu HdRO.

Spiele nun seit knapp 2 Wochen und von vom Testaccount direkt zum "festen" Account gewechselt.
Auch ich bin (wie man sicher an meiner Signatur sieht) von WoW gekommen.

Also ich werde hier mit Sicherheit bleiben. Das Spiel strahlt eine angenehme Ruhe aus (zumindest jetzt noch).

Mit anderen Spielern hatte ich bislang nur kleinere Erfahrungen gemacht. Und dann bisher noch keine nagativen! Auch nicht in den Startgebieten...
Ich hoffe das bleibt so und ich werde eine schöne Zeit in HdRO verbringen können.


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. August 2010)

Naja ich spiele auf Morthond und finde nachwievor das dort ein sehr angenehmes Klima herrscht.
Allerdings muss ich einen Vorposter rechtgeben, grade im Bereich von lvl5-25 mehrkt man zurzeit deutlich das 
den WoWlern langweilig ist....der Umgang da ist echt zum kotzen. Sobald du aber über den Bereich der Testaccs 
rauskommst haben sich diese WoWvollpfosten entweder angepasst oder sind wieder ihr Braintotgame da zocken.
Dann ist es auch wieder angenehm.
Gruppensuche geht eigentlich, zumindest auf Morthond habe ich meist innerhalb von 20-30 min ne anständige Gruppe 
zusammen, zur Not packen die Sippies halt Zwinks aus oder helfen kurz.
Solospiel und Lotro passen aber auch vom flair und dem "Gefährtengedanken" her auch nicht sonderlich gut zusammen....
(Frage mich sowieso warum manche nicht einfach n Solorpg spielen, da müssen sie sich ja nicht mit andren abgeben und 
dafür noch extra bezahlen)


----------



## Kobold (6. August 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> ... noch während ich am Kämpfen war, kommt ein 65 Waffenmeister angeritten, schaut kurz zu und baut die Ader ab. Gefrustet flüster ich ihm: Hey, die habe ich mir freigekämpft. Antwort: Verp... dich.
> Ok, jeder kann man einen schlechten Tag haben, aber 5 Adern weiter das selbe, diesesmal mit einer tollen Antwort wo ich mir doch mein Erz hinstecken könnte.



Sicher hast Du darauf hin ein Störerticket geschrieben und den Störer zitiert. Damit ist das Thema dann abgeschlossen, denn um den Rest kümmern sich die GMs. Und auch wenn Du nichts weiter hörst, hast Du zumindest getan, was in Deiner Macht lag. (Und komme mir nicht mit: "das bringt doch nichts")



Sin schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich Schade, irgendwie ist Hdro zu einem Solospiel verkommen, und auch die Community lässt stark zu wünschen übrig.



Warum hast Du dich noch keiner netten Sippe angeschlossen? In der engeren Gemeinschaft findet man immer Hilfe - Auch für kleinere Instanzen.
Das Hügelgrab ist ohnehin nicht mehr oft besucht worden. Die Masse treibt sich in Moria oder dem Düsterwald herrum.

*Dein Erlebnis ist ein Einzelschicksal und kann nicht pauschal auf die gesamte Community angewandt werden!*

Die HdRO-Community ist "besser", als die, vieler anderer MMORPGs. Wobei das "Besser" im Sinne von freundlicher, niveauvoller und hilfsbereiter zu verstehen ist. Wie es im einzelnen auf den Nicht-RP-Servern aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber zumindest auf Belegear steht der gute Umgang mit den Mitspielern sehr hoch im Kurs!


----------



## Vetaro (6. August 2010)

Wenn ich manche Leute so lesen muss, ziehe ich auch in Betracht, ein Solo-RPG zu spielen.


----------



## rhcurly (6. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich einen Vorposter rechtgeben, grade im Bereich von lvl5-25 mehrkt man zurzeit deutlich das
> den WoWlern langweilig ist....der Umgang da ist echt zum kotzen. Sobald du aber über den Bereich der Testaccs
> rauskommst haben sich diese WoWvollpfosten entweder angepasst oder sind wieder ihr Braintotgame da zocken.
> Dann ist es auch wieder angenehm.



Was hast du eigentlich gegen WOW´ler???

@Vetaro: Wenn ich manche Leute so lesen muss, ziehe ich auch in Betracht, ein Solo-RPG zu spielen.<<<Drakensang zB...!


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. August 2010)

Was ich gegen WoWler habe? Im Prinzip gar nix.
Es ist nur auffällig wie sich gerade eingefleischte WoW-Spieler (Nicht alle aber viele fallen da auf)
in andren, besonders neuen MMOs benehmen.
Es ist egal was fürn MMO du hernimmst das die letzten Jahre erschienen ist, ist die ersten 1-3 Monate sind die Hölle.
Das war anfags in Lotro net besser als aktuellst in STO...dauernd dieses: Ah scheißgame, das is scheiße und das is scheiße, ihr seid so blöd weil ihr das spielt und nicht W..
Irgnedwie scheinen einige nichts besseres zu tun haben als andre Spiele anzusteuern wenn ihnen in WoW langweilig ist und dort nur rumzuflammen.
Und immer läufts aufs selbe raus...warum ist das nicht wie in WoW und das is geklaut und das is geklaut und und und..
Die Community hatn n schelchten Ruf und ich persönlich schiebe langsam ne Hasskappe auf dieses teils echt intolerante Gesocks das glaubt jeden Spiel den Blizzardstempel aufdrücken 
zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind gottseidank nicht alle so, aber wie heisst es so schön? 
Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, flamed es sich ganz ungeniert....
Allein wenn ich mir die RoM Sektion ansehe, und da gerade die News, da bekommt man das unbenädige Bedürfniss manchen Leuten mal richtig das Mundwerk mit ner Drahtbürste auszuschrubben, und 
wenn man sich die anguckt im Profil stellt man meist fest das sie von wo sind?...richtig 
Ich verteufle damit nicht die gesammte WoW-Community, aber die negativ beispiele wiegen numal schwerer als die positiven 
Und wenns dich stört das ich eine solche Meinung zu den WoWlern hab, bemühe dich doch einfach mir ein anderes Bild zu vermitteln.
Und das mein Hauptgrund WoW zu verlassen die Community war, ist hier selbsterklärend.
Ganz ehrlich ich kenne auch kein einziges MMO das so eine verkorkste Community und so verkorkste Spieler hat als das Blizzard Hackn Slay.
Und das Blizz selbst jetzt versucht dieser Seuche her zu werden spricht ja für sich (Thema RealID und Flamer fliegen aus Beta), das zeigt nur wie das überhand genommen hat, und leider 
auch im geringen jedoch sehr störenden Mase in andre Spiele überschwappt.
Ich möchte in Ruhe spielen, ich spiele ein MMO nicht aus Schwanzvergleich und selbstrepräsentation, ich spiele ein MMO weil es mir Spaß macht mit anderen Gleichgesinnten zu spielen.
Nur leider verstehen viele Leute aus WoW das auch nicht, und flamen einen dan als Noob. reallifelooser und gacknoob der nie was erreichen kann in einen Spiel....
Muss ich dazu noch irgendwas sagen?


----------



## Füchtella (6. August 2010)

Huhu!



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Was ich gegen WoWler habe? Im Prinzip gar nix.
> ...
> Muss ich dazu noch irgendwas sagen?



Nein, aber ich sag was dazu.

Was du beschreibst, nennt man auch das Problem der eingeschränkten Wahrnehmung.

Du nimmst halt nicht alle "WoWler" wahr, sondern eben nur die, die sich "schlecht" benehmen.
Die WoWler, die sich "ganz ok" oder sogar "gut" benehmen, fallen dir eben bei oberflächlicher Betrachtung nicht auf.
Es könnte Unmengen von denen geben, viel mehr, als sich schlecht benehmende WoWler, du würdest es aber eben nicht merken.
Der Umkehrschluss, den du ziehst, kann also grob daneben liegen.

Ich stimme dir allerdings zu, dass das vom TE beschriebene schlechte Benehmen eher in WoW vorkommt als in HdRO.
Du wärst aber überrascht, wieviele nette, und sich ausgesprochen gut benehmende Ex-WoWler es in HdRO gibt. 
Nur - wenn man denen begegnet, hält man sie eben nicht für WoWler ^^
Und ... nebenbei ... es gibt sogar Leute, die sich in HdRO total daneben benehmen, und niemals WoW gespielt haben ;-)


----------



## Kovacs (6. August 2010)

natürlich ist der Großteil der WoW com "normal" und völlig in Ordnung. Nur leider ist der schlechtere Teil der com am lautesten, sowohl Ingame als auch in den Foren. Und meine Vermutung ist auch einfach, dass gerade dieser unangenehme "gief conten bliz" und "olol jeder kann den lootking legen fuuu bliz, aber mit cata musss man wieder "arbeiten" für seine epixxe, daher bin ich bis dahin raus" Teil der com grad was zur Überbrückung sucht.


----------



## Füchtella (6. August 2010)

Huhu!



Kovacs schrieb:


> Nur leider ist der schlechtere Teil der com am lautesten, sowohl Ingame als auch in den Foren.


Völlig richtig.
Ist aber wirklich überall so.
Die Leute die in HdRO die öffentlichen Kanäle zuspammen, fallen mir auch mehr auf, als die, die es nicht tun.
Oder ... lustiges Beispiel aus dem RL: Die 3 Idioten, die sich beim nächtlichen Einkauf in einer Tankstelle voll daneben benehmen, bleiben dem Kassierer auch viel besser in Erinnerung, als die 200 Leute, die in derselben Nacht da waren und einfach nur reinkamen, zahlten, und wieder gingen ;-)



> Und meine Vermutung ist auch einfach, dass gerade dieser unangenehme "gief conten bliz" und "olol jeder kann den lootking legen fuuu bliz, aber mit cata musss man wieder "arbeiten" für seine epixxe, daher bin ich bis dahin raus" Teil der com grad was zur Überbrückung sucht.


Das mag gut sein.
Leute, die von WoW gelangweilt gibt, gib es grad in längeren Phasen ohne neuen Inhalt immer, zumal WoW ja auch schon recht alt ist (das macht gelangweilte Leute wahrscheinlicher).
Und ebenso sicher werden diese Leute sich woanders umschauen, bis zum nächsten Patch oder um zu gucken, ob "das neue Spiel" nicht besser ist.
Nun ja, nur "neu" ist HdRO nun nicht mehr, deshalb werden wir also keine Schwemme erleben, und ob das F2P, das mit etwas Glück im Timing zeitnah mit Catacylsm erscheint, uns da viele Wechsler bescheren wird, bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.


----------



## R3PO (6. August 2010)

acuh wen es nicht wirklich was damit zu tun hat , muss ich sagen das es echt schlimm mit WoW spielern is . Ich habe bisher WoW , Aion , HDRo und Warhammer gezockt.
WoW : vor den beiden addons (sprich BC und WotLK) war alles noch ok , die leute waren freundluch und halfen gern , auch wen es zeit in anspruch nahm , mit BC kamen diese penner die meinten einen im chat veraschen zu müssen oder zu flamen , weil der patch nicht so war wie sie es wollten. deswegen bin ich weggegangen und auch weil mit es nix brachte ein addon durchzuzocken und in 8 monaten , mit dem nächsten addon von neu anfangen zu müssen.
Warhammer: ein ganz gutes spiel mit vielen tollen ansätzen . habe es seit dem release geztockt ( 2 monate ) , danach fings an nur noch absurd zu werden :es kamen einige low level twinks(oder auch nicht ka ) undh aben rumgeheult das wow besser sei und warhammer scheiß game sei . 
HDRo : ein echt geiles game ,da mir viel spaß gemacht hat , bis die dummen ,gelangweilten wow spieler wieder kamen und meinten community schrotten zu müssen . hier war es mir aber egal und ich bin lange geblieben , bis ich wegen privaten gründen aufgehört habe .
Aion: vor 3 monaten habe ich mit aion angefangen ( stuffe 40 sm ) und muss sagen , der /3 chat , welcher eingetlich für gruppen gedacht ist , wird nur zugespamt von wow spielern die einen wie ein diktator versuchen zu überzeugen , zu wow zu wechseln , diese sind jedoch auch meistens lowies (11 - 15) die keine ahnung vom game haben .

was die ganze geschichte soll : kommt mal spiel raus , was das potenzial hat wow kunden wegzunehmen , so finden sich immer leute das dieses spiele schlecht machen , meistens wow spieler . was heißt meistens , eigentlich immer.


----------



## Füchtella (6. August 2010)

Huhu!



R3PO schrieb:


> was die ganze geschichte soll : kommt mal spiel raus , was das potenzial hat wow kunden wegzunehmen , so finden sich immer leute das dieses spiele schlecht machen , meistens wow spieler . was heißt meistens , eigentlich immer.



Also, ganz ehrlich - sowas habe ich in jetzt über einem Jahr HdRO noch nie, wirklich noch nie, miterlebt.

mfg


----------



## Gromthar (6. August 2010)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Also, ganz ehrlich - sowas habe ich in jetzt über einem Jahr HdRO noch nie, wirklich noch nie, miterlebt.


Du hast noch keine Leute erlebt die sich im HdRO-Chat über WoW unterhielten? Irgendwie kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen.

Solange ich HdRO spiele - also seit Release - kam das immer wieder mal vor. Auch wenn mir bisher kaum jemand unterkam der WoW in den Himmel lobte, war es dennoch sehr auffällig. Die Diskussionen sind allgegenwärtig, in jedem Spiel. Selbst bei EvE Online, ein Spiel das nicht weniger mit WoW gemein haben könnte, gibt es immer wieder solche Art von Spielern.

Betrachtet man das Ganze allerdings mit einer gewissen ironischen Distanz stört es jedoch kaum. Man bewegt sich im fortgeschrittenen Spielalltag bei jedem Mehrspielertitel ohnhin überwiegend in einem recht abgeschotteten Rahmen der Sippen und anderen Ingamefreunden. Randomgruppen betritt man mitunter eher selten, die Chatkanäle werden weitgehend ausgeschaltet, sodass man mit der "flamenden" Austauschmannschaft recht wenig zu tun hat.

HdRO war, verglichen mit anderen Onlinetitels, bisher relativ gesittet und angenehm zu spielen. Das wird sich sicherlich auch in Zukunft kaum ändern. Diskussionen darum welches Spiel nun das Bessere sei kann man also getrost weiterhin den Startgebieten und deren Probespielern überlassen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. August 2010)

Mein halbes Jahr Januar - Juli von 35-60 so ca.
3 Gruppen waren gut, 5 Schlecht -> habe dann lieber alles solo gemacht, weil die Leute selbst in den guten Gruppen nur darauf aus waren die Sache in neuer Rekordzeit zu schaffen und nicht WoW-Hetze spielen will. Es gab einige Leute, welche mit ihren Twinks so gespielt haben, als ob sie kurz vorher mit ihrem 65er an der gleichen Mobgruppe ganz goß geruled hätten...
Erzklau gab es beinahe jeden Zweiten Tag auch in Moria
Mobklau gab es überall, aber seltener als Erzklau.

Ich habe nahezu jeden Zweiten Tag jemand angetroffen, der locker und spielerisch drauf war.

Wie schon andere erwähnt haben, ein angenehmerer Schnitt als in anderen MMO.


----------



## Füchtella (6. August 2010)

Huhu!



Gromthar schrieb:


> Du hast noch keine Leute erlebt die sich im HdRO-Chat über WoW unterhielten? Irgendwie kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen.


Zumindest nicht, dass dabei jemand WoW hochlobte, und "diktatorisch" versuchte, Leute von HdRO zu WoW zu bekehren.
In Foren hin und wieder, aber noch nicht in den Spielkanälen. Wobei ich zugeben muss, den OOC Kanal abgeschaltet zu haben, einfach weil der mich ganz grundsätzlich nicht interessiert.
Flames über HdRO in einem öffentlichen Kanal - wirklich noch nie gehört.

Eher schon den umgekehrten Fall:
Jemand fragt im Forum oder Spiel etwas, was durchblicken lässt, dass er aus WoW kommt, und ein paar Flamen ihn deswegen mit Sätzen wie "Wenn's dir nicht gefällt, bleib halt bei WoW", oder "Ja, hier muss man eben noch selbst spielen" oder sowas.

Ich versteh den Sinn solcher Diskussionen abera uch nicht.
Wenn mir etwas Spaß macht, ist mir an sich egal, was andere darüber denken. Und wenn andere etwas mögen, was ich doof finde, juckt mich das auch nicht. Aber vermutlicvh ticken viele Spieler einfach anders ^^

mfg


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. August 2010)

Naja Fücht, ich würde dir dann halt mal empfehlen n bisschen wacher udn aufmerksamer durch die Welt zu ziehen (oder lieber nicht, schont die Nerven)
Aber ich habe zurzeit auch das, das ich einigen Leuten aus WoW die ich scho ne zeit kenne, mal den Lotro Testaccount empfohlen habe, und
die waren begeistert wie angenehm und entspannt die Community ist, welchen Spielspaß das Spiel nur aufgrund der Leute die es spielen entwickelt...

Aber auch da beobachtet man die reaktionen, wenn man grad im Startgebiet son Dummschwätzer in ner Gruppe hat der erst so lolroflomg er kennt sich aus
weiß wie n MMO läuft spielt seid Beta und dann nichtmal weiß was er bei ner Gefährtenkombo drücken soll..
das die Leute gleich sagen: Was fürn Trottel, der soll mal lieber sein WoW spielen gehen der Vollpfosten.... von Leuten hört die selbst gerade erst ne Woche in Lotro unterwegs sind, aber 
irgendwo sich einfach nur noch zwanghaft von der WoW-Community distanzieren wollen.

Es ist ja nicht so das generell alle WoWler so sind...
Aber die Community wurde von den vielen schwarzen "Ich bin Progamer" Schafen gefärbt, so das sie andre Communitys in der Gesammtheit nur noch als...
Wahrnehmen....


----------



## Nexilein (8. August 2010)

Also ich habe noch nie irgendwelche Diskussionen über WoW in Lotro mitbekommen.
Natürlich werden in Foren Vergleiche gezogen, so finde ich das Crafting System z.B. besser als das von Wow, da es eher in die Richtung von SWG geht. Dafür vergeht mir in Lotro die Lust auf's Handeln wenn ich das Auktionsinterface sehe. 
Solche Diskussionen halte ich auch für absolut legitim; WoW ist nunmal der Platzhirsch, und Diskussionen und Vergleiche machen nur auf einer gemeinsamen Basis Sinn.

Das die Wow Community stark gelitten hat kann man aber sicherlich auch nicht leugnen, nur solltet man auch eines bedenken:
Ein "WoWler" der in anderen Spielen unangenehm auffällt ist vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt repräsentativ, denn "WoWler" spielen in der Regel WoW und wer sich in anderen Spielen tummelt zieht augenscheinlich keine übermäßige Befriedigung aus WoW.


----------



## Füchtella (8. August 2010)

Huhu!



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Naja Fücht, ich würde dir dann halt mal empfehlen n bisschen wacher udn aufmerksamer durch die Welt zu ziehen (oder lieber nicht, schont die Nerven)


Hm, wozu denn?
Wenn ich derartige Diskussionen nicht mitbekomme, mus sich ja irgendwas richtig machen. Ich hab halt ServerSNG und OOC Kanäle aus, und bin äußerst wählerisch, mit wem ich in eine Gruppe gehe. Wenn mir dadurch über Lotro flamende WoWler entgehen ... umso besser.


mfg


----------



## Nikolis (8. August 2010)

und schon wieder ein interessanter thread, der zu einem 
"an allem sind nur die WoW´ler schuld"-thema kaputt diskutiert wird... *gähn*


----------



## Füchtella (8. August 2010)

Und wieder jemand, der nur ein paar Schlagworte liest, und daraufhin eine ganze Diskussion in eine Schublade steckt, und altklug drüber meckert ;-)


----------



## Vetaro (8. August 2010)

Las ihn, er hat 'ne Ente als Avatar!


----------



## Nexrahkk (8. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich spiele auch auf Maiar und das seit pre-order und release. mir ist sehr selten solche spieler, die einem vor der nase die erz-ader oder holz abbauen aufgefallen. trotzdem gabs solche typen. als ich diese angeschrieben habe, haben die sich aber nett entschuldigt und wir haben sogar miteinander ein paar quests erledigt.

aber wenn man dich beleidigt oder sonst ein mist zu dir im chat schreibt, kannst du den ganzen chat speichern, um später als beweis dem GM vorlegen zu können. schreib ruhig einen ticket und ab damit zum GM. er wird sich ein paar nette wörter mit dem typen austauschen. beleidigen muss nicht sein und das verstößt gegen die spielregeln. in solchen fällen schreib sofort einen ticket an die GMs.

gruß
Nex


----------



## rhcurly (8. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Las ihn, er hat 'ne Ente als Avatar!



Lasst IHN, er hat nen Vogel....als Avatar


----------



## Nikolis (8. August 2010)

*schmoll*


----------



## Octa (8. August 2010)

Werte Maiar Heulsusen !

Was seid ihr doch gefrustet ! Nach dem ich mir nun das geschehen eures Servers nun schon 6 Wochen ansehe ziehe ich heute mal ein Fazit.
Mein Tag began damit das ich meinen Zwerg den ich Einmeterzehn genannt habe laut der "Richtlinien" auf Grund einer "Beschwerde " umbenennen musste. 
Wie gelangweilt und unterfordert muss man sein das man sich an sowas stört? Wenn bei so einem Quatsch die GM´s schon durchgreifen dann weiß ich mitlerweile auch, was euch da jeden Tag aufs neue reitet.
Da wagt es jemand im SNG etwas zu verkaufen. Ja es ist vielleicht nicht die optimale Lösung aber ausser dem Maiarsng wird da ja eh nix gelesen. Beobachtet euch mal selber. Da kommen sie dann plötzlich alle aus ihren Löchern. Looser die RL nix zu kamellen haben, die meinen sie dürfen dort den GM für Arme spielen und diverse gefrustete Hausfrauen versammeln sich dann als Channelpolizei und räumen auf. Du darfst das nicht, ich melde dich , du kriegst ein Ticket, ich bin der ChannelKing. Diese Leuts sind sooooo lachhaft ! Aber schön den Finger auspacken und auf die WoWler zeigen. Ja, in wow herschen andere Sitten - ABER - Da geht man nicht zum lachen in den Keller und da passiert folgendes mit Leuten die meinen sie hätten "was zu melden" - sie landen wie damals zu Schulzeiten Kopfüber in der Mülltonne!Es ist ein Spiel, daß haben viele vergessen. Macht mal wieder die Fenster weit auf und lasst Sauerstoff ans Hirn....


----------



## Kobold (8. August 2010)

Octa schrieb:


> Werte Maiar Heulsusen !
> 
> Mein Tag began damit das ich meinen Zwerg den ich *Einmeterzehn* genannt habe laut der "Richtlinien" auf Grund einer "Beschwerde " umbenennen musste.



Aber Du wunderst Dich nicht wirklich, dass Du den Namen ändern musstest? Auch auf non-RP-Servern gelten die Richtlinien, die Du auch bestätigt (und offensichlich ignoriert) hast.
Und nun stimmst Du in Chor der Heulsusen mit ein. 

Dann viel Spaß am offenen Fenster zum Sauerstoff atmen!


----------



## Gromthar (8. August 2010)

@ Octa

Tja, die meisten Spieler sind hier keine Schüler mehr - und im wahren Leben muss man sich schließlich auch an gewisse Regeln halten. Wenn man diese also Lesen und sich daran auch halten würde, gebe es keinen Grund mehr sich zu beschweren. Wird dies versäumt, bekommt man einen Denkanstoß, wirkt dieser nicht kann es sich in einigen Fällen um einen Arschtritt handeln

Wer im Suche nach Gruppen - Kanal versucht seinen Kram zu verkaufen, wärend ich tatsächlich tue wofür dieser Kanal erdacht wurde, werde ich auch unleidlich, zumal dies schnell Nachamer findet und und ich anstatt einer Gruppen zu finden lediglich etwas von behandeltem Leder lesen muss. Das ist weder humorvoll, noch interessant, sondern schlicht und ergreifend nervig.


----------



## Octa (8. August 2010)

@Kobold: Genau solche Kandidaten wie du es einer bist spreche ich hiermit an - Hauptsache Klugscheißern, mal 5 gerade sein lassen hat man verlernt.

Ich rede von der Mücke die zum Elefanten wird - das ist auf Maiar geradezu unerträglich. Und noch viel schlimmer als Falschverkäufer oder Flamer sind die die meinen anderen Spielern etwas zu sagen zu haben in dem sie mal kurz in ein GM Kostüm schlüpfen. MIR hat dort ausser dem GM <<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> etwas zu sagen. Meine Mama hat gesagt du darfst das nicht...soweit kommts noch. Und dann wundert man sich über das: Und wer hat die Null gedrückt das du dich jetzt meldest?


----------



## dhorwyn (8. August 2010)

Octa hat nicht ganz unrecht. Grad wenn im MaiarSNG mal länger nix geschrieben wird, und einer bietet mal ne Ware an, plötzlich wird der Channel aktiv und 10 Leute flamen den jeweiligen nieder, dass das hier n Gruppensuche-Chann wär usw. Im Prinzip artet dass dann meist so aus dass n paar Minuten diskutiert wird und erst recht keiner mehr ordentlich eine Gruppe suchen kann.

Vollstes Verständnis wenn da drin übermäßig gespammed wird, aber übertreiben muss man auch nicht gleich.

Ansonsten find ich gerade das Klima in Gruppen auf Maiar meist doch recht entspannd, klar gibts auch Ausnahmen, aber ich muss mal sagen dass es mir in den letzten 4-5 Wochen seitdem ich mal wieder parallel auch AoC spiele auch nicht anders erging. Klar im Global-Channel gibts da viel mehr spam, aber in gruppen oder wenn man nen questpartner sucht und mit dem dann auch rumzieht, herrscht da ein recht angenehmer ton. wow hab ich seit nem jahr nicht gespielt aber damals auf malganis wars einfach nur zum kotzen was da in den channels abging und auch der anteil an "ich geh nach 1 wipe aus der gruppe"-leuten war um ein vielfaches höher. 

Insgesamt kann ich meiner Erfahrung nach sagen:

Egal wo: die "berühmt berüchtigten" Channels (einer oder mehrere) werden halt gespammed und geflamed, sei es der Handelschannel in wow, der globale in aoc oder der "server" in meinem fall der maiar - sind im verhältnis zu anderen channels halt mit spam und flames höher angereichert.

egal wo: es gibt sehr nette leute wenn man mit ihnen instanzen spielt, aber auch stresser, rumheuler (wegen wipes, weil einer afk muss, weil man nicht schnell genug durch die ini kommt, weil sein item net dropped, etc.). wobei man in wow halt in normalen instanzen fast nicht mehr wipen konnte (also 5er inis mein ich egal ob normal oder heroic) und von daher die leute auch keine wipes mehr gewohnt waren deswegen auch gleich mehr geheule oder gruppenleaves der fall waren (falls man denn wirklich mal gewiped ist^^) 

egal wo: trifft man in channels, gilden/sippen, gruppen/raids leute die vom derzeitigen content gelangweilit sind und sich darüber auslassen und ziehen gerne über das "eigene" spiel her wie auch über andere die sie mal oder auch noch gar nie gespielt haben.


Das echte Leben findet halt auch im MMO statt. Hol dir auf der Straße mal zufällig 5 Leute und geh mit denen 3h einen Trinken, 1-2 davon sind womöglich grantige, angepisste Miesmacher, 1-2 sind Spaßkanonen und einen davon mag man wirklich gleich auf anhieb gerne. und man selbst ist je nach tagesverfassung auch einer von den 5. 

Nur zieht im RL fast keiner rum und belästigt oder belustigt Fremde damit

Die Community besteht halt auch nur aus Menschen die unterschiedlicher oft nicht sein können - generell ärgere ich mich über die hdro community viel weniger , sehr viel weniger als über die auf meinem wow-server damals, zur aoc kann ich nicht so viel sagen da ich nur ab und an mal wieder 1-2 monate bezahle und dann wieder 2-3 monate nicht, bin aber bei jeder rückkeher aufs neue überrascht wie wenig spammer und flamer es gibt, gut bin auch auf einem pve server, damals zu releasezeiten auf aries sahs da ganz anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (8. August 2010)

Ich hab schon zu zeiten als ich noch auf buffed bloggte mal die beobachtung beschrieben, dass im Internet streits eine andere geschwindigkeit haben - anstatt dass (wie in der realität) alle merken dass jetzt alles in ordnung ist und weggehen, wird im netz gerne noch minutenlang nachdem alles vorbei ist draufgehauen (und dann kommen welche, die die draufhauer kritisieren, etc.).

In foren kommt es vor, dass Leute für Aussagen beschimpft werden, die sie in einem 3 Monate alten Thread gemacht haben.

Auch wenn es in gewisser Weise bösartiger erscheint, ist es tatsächlich sinnvoller, einen in öffentlichen channels auffälligen Spieler anzuflüstern anstatt ihn öffentlich bloßzustellen.

Es gibt nämlich das sprichwort: Um jemanden anzupinkeln muss man die Hose runterlassen. Und normalerweise sind die "lasst sowas aus dem channel raus"-leute die unbeliebteren.


----------



## Octa (8. August 2010)

<3 für das Sprichwort

Und ja ich geb dem Vorredner recht, es gibt auch sehr sehr nette Spieler auf Maiar, gar keine Frage.


----------



## kogrash (8. August 2010)

naja, wenn da nicht ab und zu dazwischen gehauen wird übernehmen die Asis den Channel, also Leute die sich mit Sätzen wie

"MIR hat dort ausser dem GM <<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> etwas zu sagen."

in eine Gemeinschaft einfügen. Kein Wunder, daß sich manche ihr Spiel von solchen Leuten nicht kaputt machen lassen wollen.


----------



## mausepaul (8. August 2010)

In letzter Zeit gefallen mir die meisten Beiträge wieder sehr gut hier. Sie sind so herrlich am Spiel vorbei, da macht das Mitlesen wieder richtig Spaß !

Lehrreich ists außerdem:



> Und wer hat die Null gedrückt das du dich jetzt meldest?





> Da kommen sie dann plötzlich alle aus ihren Löchern. Looser die RL nix zu kamellen haben





> sie landen wie damals zu Schulzeiten Kopfüber in der Mülltonne!




Welch ein Sprach- und Mutterwitz ! Würdest Du Dich morgen früh beim Bäcker mit solchen Sprüchen vordrängeln wollen...ich würd Dich mit vor Bewunderung offen stehendem Munde glatt vorbeilassen. Es sind Menschen wie DU, die in diesem Lande das Lesen in Foren lesenswert machen. 

Kommt bitte alle zu HdRO, am Besten auf Belegaer !! Nennt Euch EINZEHN oder nein besser, nennt Euch EINS11!!!!!!, das würde wie die Faust aufs Auge passen ! Haut Eure coolen Sprüche in die channels, dass sich die Bytes biegen...

...tut mir nur einen Gefallen: Bleibt aus dem RL weg ! Ihr seid im I-Net besser aufgehoben, ich zahl dann mit meinen Steuern auch gern Euren monatlichen amtlichen Unterhalt.

Schönen Abend noch und viel Spaß noch...


Ach ja: Schon vorab vielen Dank für Verwarnung oder Sperre, aber das wollt ich mal wieder loswerden !


----------



## Octa (8. August 2010)

@ Mausepaul - War dein einziges Ziel mich jetzt vorzuführen Hase oder hatte das ganze auch ne Message? Ich zitiere dich mal :* "ich zahl dann mit meinen Steuern auch gern Euren monatlichen amtlichen Unterhalt" - *Das ist ja die selbe verzweifelte Antwort die ich im SNG immer zu lesen bekomme wenn das niedere Volk nicht gehorcht. Shice Kiddis, Shice Ferien, Shice WoWler,Shice HartzIV. Wie du in die selbe primitive Kerbe schlägst.

@ Kogrash - Du titulierst mich als Assi?

Das sind doch zwei Prototypen die mir morgen wieder im SNG den Mund verbieten wollen. Befehligt eure Frau, eure Kinder, eurer Nachbarn...funktioniert nicht? Bei mir auch nicht!


----------



## Füchtella (8. August 2010)

Huhu!



Octa schrieb:


> Ich rede von der Mücke die zum Elefanten wird - das ist auf Maiar geradezu unerträglich. Und noch viel schlimmer als Falschverkäufer oder Flamer sind die die meinen anderen Spielern etwas zu sagen zu haben in dem sie mal kurz in ein GM Kostüm schlüpfen.


Das ist richtig, wie auch Dhorwyn schon schreibt.
Kleine Störungen sollte man nicht unbedingt hochkochen. Den Eindruck, dass manche nur drauf warten, dass irgendwo irgendjemand was unpassendes schreibt, um dann drauf anzuspringen, habe ich auch hin und wieder. Einerseits.
Andererseits ... wenn Störungen oft und geballt vorkommen, verfehlen Channels ihren Zweck. Kanäle wie Handel oder SNG leben davon, dass sie auch gelesen werden. Wenn ein Großteil der Spieler diese Kanäle verlässt, weil ihnen da zuviel Spam ist, werden sie sinnlos. Und das ist dann vor allem schade für die, die die Kanäle tatsächlich nutzen wollen.
Von daher ist es durchaus sinnvoll, auf Störungen und Störer zu reagieren. Natürlich mit Augenmaß.




> MIR hat dort ausser dem GM <<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> etwas zu sagen.


Und genau da irrst du.
In jeder menschlichen Gesellschaft gibt es Regeln, anders funktionieren sie nicht. Die vo dir grad beschriebene Einstellung ist in einem Multiplayerspiel eben nicht in Ordnung. Sie ist ok in einem Solospiel. 




dhorwyn schrieb:


> Egal wo: die "berühmt berüchtigten" Channels (einer oder mehrere) werden halt gespammed und geflamed, sei es der Handelschannel in wow, der globale in aoc oder der "server" in meinem fall der maiar - sind im verhältnis zu anderen channels halt mit spam und flames höher angereichert.


Spam findet sich immer dort, wo sich der Spammer das größte Publikum erhofft. In HdRO also typischerweise im ServerSNG. Deshalb ist der bei mir auch aus.



Vetaro schrieb:


> Auch wenn es in gewisser Weise bösartiger erscheint, ist es tatsächlich sinnvoller, einen in öffentlichen channels auffälligen Spieler anzuflüstern anstatt ihn öffentlich bloßzustellen.


Das funktioniert tatsächlich oft sehr gut. Natürlich nur bei normalen, netten Leuten, und nicht bei Typen von der Sorte "MIR hat dort ausser dem GM <<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> etwas zu sagen." ;-)

mfg


----------



## Octa (8. August 2010)

Du bleibst wenigstens Sachlich aber auf den Satz:

MIR hat dort ausser dem GM <<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> etwas zu sagen - beharre ich!

Wir sind in HDR nicht bei der Selbstjustiz angekommen wo jeder der Sätze bilden kann anderen Anordnungen gibt.
Ein Ticket ist so unspannend und eine Drohung die ich jedesmal belächel. Was soll drinn stehen?
Spieler XY hört nicht auf mich? Spieler XY verkauft einfach Erz im SNG, bitte Bestraf den? - ja, ich denke da musst du selber lachen....

Respekt und Anerkennung muss man sich erarbeiten und jemanden den ich nicht kenne und dem ich nicht unterstellt bin, der wird mich auch nie befehligen.

Auch dich zitiere ich gern nochmal:
Das funktioniert tatsächlich oft sehr gut. Natürlich nur bei normalen, netten Leuten, und nicht bei Typen von der Sorte "MIR hat dort ausser dem GM <<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> etwas zu sagen
Du glaubst garnicht was ich für netter und normaler Typ bin. Ich bleibe mir einfach selber Treu. Ich war in einer Sippe die Angst um ihren Ruf hatte als es im MaiarSNG eine ganz Sachliche Diskussion gab. Dem Ruf zuliebe hab ich die Sippe verlassen.

Wenn das in Deutschland wieder zur Mode wird das wir weggucken, Duckmäuser werden und uns Anordnungen geben lassen die wir nicht befolgen wollen bin ich der erste der sagt: Mit mir nicht!


----------



## kogrash (8. August 2010)

Octa schrieb:


> @ Mausepaul - War dein einziges Ziel mich jetzt vorzuführen Hase oder hatte das ganze auch ne Message? Ich zitiere dich mal :* "ich zahl dann mit meinen Steuern auch gern Euren monatlichen amtlichen Unterhalt" - *Das ist ja die selbe verzweifelte Antwort die ich im SNG immer zu lesen bekomme wenn das niedere Volk nicht gehorcht. Shice Kiddis, Shice Ferien, Shice WoWler,Shice HartzIV. Wie du in die selbe primitive Kerbe schlägst.
> 
> @ Kogrash - Du titulierst mich als Assi?
> 
> Das sind doch zwei Prototypen die mir morgen wieder im SNG den Mund verbieten wollen. Befehligt eure Frau, eure Kinder, eurer Nachbarn...funktioniert nicht? Bei mir auch nicht!



Sag mal, verstehst du dein eigenes Geschriebenes überhaupt oder fällt das einfach so auf die Tastatur?

1. Mit der Begründung <<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> hätte DIR was in dem Channel zu sagen willst du allen anderen sagen was sie dort schreiben dürfen und was nicht? Lächerlicher gehts ja wohl kaum.

2. Genau wie die Channelpolizei willst du also bestimmen, wie der Channel auszusehen hat. So weit, so gleich. Nur sorgen Erstgenannte wenigstens dafür, daß der Channel seine ursprüngliche, soziale Funktion wahrnehmen kann, während du anscheinend einzig Sorge trägst, deinen Spaß auf Kosten der Gruppensuchenden zu haben.

Du scheinst mir bei dem Ganzen übrigens genauso entspannt zu sein wie die Reflexbeisser bei "fc"...


----------



## Octa (8. August 2010)

Weder bin ich Assi, noch falle ich auf die Tastatur, noch bin ich lächerlich  !

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben das ich den Leuten vorschreibe wo sie was zu schreiben haben, da steht lediglich das ich es mir nicht von den NoNames vorschreiben lasse. Wenn da geflamed wird, verkauft und gezankt geht mir das mit Sicherheit genauso wie dir auf den Keks aber es ist nicht meine Aufgabe da einzulenken oder Knüppel im Sack zu spielen. 

Ich will garnichts bestimmen, ich treffe alleine meine Entscheidungen, auch wenn da die MaiarChannelpolizei wie Rumpelstilzchen im Kreis tanzt, also nicht mir das Wort im Mund herum drehen.

Ich habe bis dato übrigends auch in keinster Weise erwähnt das ich flame oder flamen will . Mir gefallen die selbsternannten Sheriffs einfach nicht und denen gillt mein "Pscht...Clown"


----------



## Füchtella (9. August 2010)

Huhu!



Octa schrieb:


> Ich will garnichts bestimmen, ich treffe alleine meine Entscheidungen, auch wenn da die MaiarChannelpolizei wie Rumpelstilzchen im Kreis tanzt, also nicht mir das Wort im Mund herum drehen.


Und genau da irrst du ;-)
Wenn du irgendetwas "öffentlich" machst, ist es eben nicht mehr nur deine Entscheidung. Weil es andere eben mit betrifft.
Wenn du also in einem Suche nach Gruppe Kanal etwas zum handeln anbietest, oder einfach übers Wetter redest oder so, dann betrifft das alle anderen, die diesen Kanal lesen, mit.

Ich geb dir mal ein Beispiel aus dem RL, ist vielleicht leichter zu verstehen:
Angenommen, du bist in ner Kneipe. Weißt schon, gemütlich rumsitzen, mit dem Kumpel quatschen, Bierchen trinken und so. Dafür sind Kneipen da, nicht?
So, und nun kommt da ein Vertreter reingestiefelt, der ... hmm ... Staubsauger verkaufen möchte. Und zur Demonstration nen Müllsack Sraub in die Kneipe kippt, zu saugen anfängt, und dabei wie ein Marktschreier (also schön laut und nervig) die Vorzüge seiner Staubsauger anpreist.
Was meinst du, wie lange es dauert, bis andere Gäste sich beschweren und der Wirt ihn mehr oder weniger freundlich bittet, doch zu gehen?
Und was meinst du, warum die das tun?
Ganz einfach - weil ne Kneipe zum gemütlich rumsitzen und quatschen und trinken da ist, und nicht, um sich das Geplärre eines Vertreters anzuhören.
Und deshalb wird der Vertreter da nicht lange bleiben.

Und genau dasselbe hast du im Spiel auch, mit Kanälen. Die sind zu 'nem bestimmten Zweck da, und wenn jemand da konsequent was anderes macht, stört es eben. Und deshalb bittet man ihn erst nett, dann weniger nett, das zu lassen, und wenn das alles nichts hilft, schreibt man eben ein Ticket.

Und das ist kein bischen spießiger, als wenn der genervte Wirt, der den Vetrteter nicht los wird, dann irgendwann die Polizei ruft und Hausverbot erteilt.

Und beides hat ne Menge damit zu tun, dass man, sobald man mit anderen zusammen etwas tut, sich nicht mehr benehmen kann, als wär man allein auf der Welt.
Mit anderen Menschen was zusammen machen, sowas wie "leben" und "spielen" z.B., bedeutet imer auch, sich an gewisse Regeln zu halten. In einem MMO ist man eben nicht allein.
Und ein Satz wie "MIR hat dort ausser dem GM <<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> etwas zu sagen - beharre ich!" wird dir in keiner der beiden Situationen was nutzen.

mfg


----------



## kogrash (9. August 2010)

Octa schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgends geschrieben das ich den Leuten vorschreibe wo sie was zu schreiben haben
> [...]



Alles klar. Nur wenn sie ihre Meinung sagen, dann werden sie so von dir bezeichnet:



Octa schrieb:


> Da kommen sie dann plötzlich alle aus ihren Löchern. Looser die RL nix zu kamellen haben, die meinen sie dürfen dort den GM für Arme spielen und diverse gefrustete Hausfrauen versammeln sich dann als Channelpolizei und räumen auf. Du darfst das nicht, ich melde dich , du kriegst ein Ticket, ich bin der ChannelKing. Diese Leuts sind sooooo lachhaft !



Hat irgendwie was von zweierlei Maß.
Aber egal: Ich ziehe mich mal gepflegt aus der Diskussion hier zurück, da es anscheinend ein paar grundlegend unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt, was das menschliche Miteinander (sic!) angeht. Weder kann noch mag ich die hier klären. Ein kleiner Tipp zum Abschluß noch von mir: Man sollte Rücksichtslosigkeit nicht mit Rückgrat verwechseln...

Man sieht sich auf Maiar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (9. August 2010)

Hm mal zu Octa.
Ich denke der Untergang vieler Communitys liegt an Leuten die eine ähnliche Einstellung wie du haben.
"Ich brauch mich nicht an Regeln halten, mir hat nur ein GM was zu sagen"
Wie machst du das im RL, genauso? "Mir hat niemand was zu sagen nur ein Polizist kann mich stoppen" oder wie?
Ich persönlich finde das man sich Regeln, ob geschrieben oder ungeschrieben, anpassen sollte.
Das macht das zusammenspielen aus.
SNG heist nunmal Suche Nach Gruppe und nicht Suche Nach Käufer, dafür gibt es den Handelschannel.
Verstehe mich nicht falsch, das ist kein flame gegen dich sondern nur meine meinung das ich deine Einstellung nicht so gut finde.

Zum TE:
Ich rate dir auch zum Ticket, die GM`s in HDRO reagieren sehr stark auf Beleidigungen und greifen hart durch.
Spiele selber auf Belegaer seit 4 Wochen und fand auch im unteren Bereich (jetzt level 38 mein Wächter) eine sehr gute und freundliche Stimmung vor.
Aber es ist wie überall, wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es auch heraus.

Und zum allgemeinen Thema "Niedergang der Community"
Mir fällt auf das es in Spielen wo das PVP vorherscht meistens ziemlich nervig abgeht, schnelles geflame und viel rumgezicke.
Sieht man bei WoW, bei Aion und auch bei War.
Jeder der WoW von beginn an gespielt hat und n bischen nachdenkt wird sehen das es schlimmer wurde je mehr PvP ins Spiel kam.
Ich denke deswegen ist es in HDRO noch sehr gesittet weil es keinen anreiz für PvPler gibt, bzw nur nen recht kleinen.


----------



## rhcurly (9. August 2010)

Ich breche dann mal eine Lanze für Morthond. 

Dort habe ich derartige Situationen, wie sie hier von dem ein oder anderen beschrieben werden, nie erlebt. 

Zumindest im Zeitraum der letzten 1,5 Jahre. Dort herrscht meiner Meinung noch ein Zusammenspiel. Es wird sich auch an die Chatdisziplin gehalten. Klaro gibt es immer wieder Aussetzer und Ausreißer. Inspiziert man denjenigen stellt man fest, dass es meist ein Low Level ist. Bestimmt auch sein erster Char. Dann kann man ganz nett und wie unter normalen Menschen, die auch im RL bodenständig sind, üblich, eine IM senden, was in 90% der Fällen auch gemacht wird. 

Ich erinnere mich noch gut und gerne an meine Anfangszeit bei HDRO. Ich habe sowohl Fehler im Chat, als auch beim Looten begangen. Und ich wurde nett und freundlich in meine Schranken gewiesen. Jawohl, das geht auch. 

Leute die sagen, dass ihnen keiner, außer ein GM, der auch nicht älter als 18 sein muss, etwas zu sagen hat (wenn er es wirklich so gemeint hat), sollten sich ein anderes Spiel suchen. Auch sollte es kein MMO mehr sein. Ihr nutzt der Community genausoweinig, eher richtet ihr viel mehr Schaden an. So etwas könnte man auch als Autoritätsproblem werten. Bei HDRO gibt es Minigefährten, Gefährtengruppen und Schlachtzüge. Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er immer derjenige ist, der den Ton in einer Gruppe angibt. Also was macht der Herr, wenn er einen resoluten Leader hat der klare Ansagen im Schlachtzug macht? Einfach die Gruppe verlassen, weil einem keiner auch nur irgendetwas zu sagen hat?! Es sei denn, der Leader ist zufälligerweise ein GM!!! Oder wie jetzt!? Also irgendwie musst sich der Verfasser der Aussage, "Mir hat niemand....." jetzt langsam ein wenig fehl am Platze vorkommen. 

Im Internet offenbart sich oft der wahre Charackter eines Menschen, weil man ganz unverblümt und nicht personifiziert ein Ego darstellt. Beste Beispiel sind die Seelenstripteasenetzwerke Facebook und Co. Nur ist es dort alles andere als nicht personofiziert. Wenn man dort schon ein solches Verhalten feststellen kann, dann ist es in einem MMO bedeutend einfacher. 

Im RL kann keiner sagen, dass man nur den drei Gewalten Rechenschaft schuldig ist. Es gibt in unserer Gesellschaft auch ungeschriebene Gesetze, die ethischer Natur sind. Wer sich dagegen sträubt, ist ganz schnell alleine oder arbeitslos oder single ! Wie auch immer...

Irgendwie vermisse ich hier teilweise echt das Niveu, wofür HDRO und dessen Community immer stand!


----------



## Telkir (9. August 2010)

*möchte Füchtella die Hand für seine durchaus gelungene Ausführung schütteln*
Verdammt, ich hab nichts zu dem Thread beizutragen; bin aber dennoch hocherfreut, mal wieder geistreichere Kommentare lesen zu dürfen. /spam


----------



## Kobold (9. August 2010)

Octa schrieb:


> MIR hat dort ausser dem GM <<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> etwas zu sagen - beharre ich!


Im Spiel würde ich Dich alleine wegen dieser Einstellung NICHT mit in Gruppen aufnehmen oder gar in der Sippe dulden.



> Respekt und Anerkennung muss man sich erarbeiten und jemanden den ich nicht kenne und dem ich nicht unterstellt bin, der wird mich auch nie befehligen.


Auch diese Meinung kommt gut, wenn man in einer Gemeinschaft etwas erreichen will. Ich denke, Du würfelst dann auch auch alles "Bedarf", da Du ja nicht akzeptieren kannst, dass der Gruppenführer den "Befehl" zur Lootverteilung nach Bedraf/Gier/Verzicht eingestellt hat!



> Du glaubst garnicht was ich für netter und normaler Typ bin.


Stimmt, das glaube ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich war in einer Sippe die Angst um ihren Ruf hatte als es im MaiarSNG eine ganz "*Sachliche Diskussion*" gab. Dem Ruf zuliebe hab ich die Sippe verlassen.



Wie eine solche "sachliche Diskussion" ausgesehen haben mag, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Besonders, wenn selbst die eigenen Sippenmitglieder sich davon distanzieren um ihren Ruf zu schützen!
Die "Server"SNGs sind auch keine Channels, die von den GMs reguliert werden. Dort kann geflamed werden bis der Arzt kommt. Allerdings tut man sich selber damit keinen Gefallen, immer Recht haben zu wollen.



> Wenn das in Deutschland wieder zur Mode wird das wir weggucken, Duckmäuser werden und uns Anordnungen geben lassen die wir nicht befolgen wollen bin ich der erste der sagt: Mit mir nicht!


Anscheinend hast Du einen unverarbeiteten Weltschmerz, den Du mit in die virtuelle Spielewelt nimmst. Wenn Du im realen Leben Probleme mit der Regierung, dem Volk oder einfach mit der Gesamtsituation an sich hast, solltest Du mal Hilfe suchen und nicht in einer virtuellen Welt den "einzig wahren Regelbestimmer" spielen lassen (Ausgenommen, Du spielst einen RP-Charakter, der sich so daneben benimmt.)

Im übrigen denke ich, dass Du es kaum aushalten würdest, NICHT weiter an dieser sinnfreien Diskussion teil zu nehmen, da Du um jeden Preis Deine Meinung hier manifestieren musst. Auch das, ist eine Form von "Rechthaberei", die Du selber so stark verteufelst!
Aber keine Angst: Ich schreibe Dir keine Regeln vor, denn ich bin ja auch nur ein "niemand", so wie Du auch.


----------



## rhcurly (9. August 2010)

Kobold schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast Du einen unverarbeiteten Weltschmerz, den Du mit in die virtuelle Spielewelt nimmst. Wenn Du im realen Leben Probleme mit der Regierung, dem Volk oder einfach mit der Gesamtsituation an sich hast, solltest Du mal Hilfe suchen und nicht in einer virtuellen Welt den "einzig wahren Regelbestimmer" spielen lassen (Ausgenommen, Du spielst einen RP-Charakter, der sich so daneben benimmt.)



Aber leider gibt es Menschen, die ihren Standpunkt immer und überall klarmachen müssen. Meistens ist der Zeitpunkt denkbar ungünstig (siehe Phillip Lahm)

Gebracht hat es ihnen nichts. Ist so eine Ego Ding!

Anstatt mal Besonnenheit an den Tag zu legen. Ist ja eine Tugend ;-)


----------



## Sin (9. August 2010)

Uhm, hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich hier eine solche Diskussion entfache, tut mir leid. 
Also mit einem hattet ihr recht: Ich bin mittlerweile in den Nordhöhen angekommen, und dort ist das Klima um einiges Besser. Bisher ist mir da keiner negativ aufgefallen, jedoch mangelt es nach wie vor an Gruppenspiel bereiten Mitspielern. 
Ich hatte eine Gruppe für das Feuer, Gift und Abstumpfen des Speeres gesucht. Lange hat sich niemand gefunden, und anschließend waren wir zu 3. Unterwegs und haben die Quest mit Wächter + Hüter + Jäger gemacht. Und es ging sogar recht gut. Sind zwar einmal aufgrund eines unbeabsichtigten Pulls gestorben, aber ansonsten haben wir alle Quests geschafft. War halt praktisch dass 2 Tanks und ein guter DD in der Gruppe waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendrin auch mit einem Spieler unterhalten, der meinte er würde keine Gruppen suchen, damit er nicht aufgrund der Dummheit anderer Stirbt. 
Ich hoffe mal in den höheren Gebieten, wird die Gruppensuche etwas einfacher. Gerade als Hüter ist es doch angenehm auch mal mit anderen zu spielen. 

Achja: Bezüglich ausfallender Mitspieler: Ich schreibe eigentlich ungerne Tickets. Nicht dass ich sagen würde es bringt nichts, sondern weil ich aus Erfahrung weis, dass jeder mal einen schlechten Tag hat. Vielleicht war der Mitspieler selber vorher von irgendjemanden von der Seite angemacht worden. Nur wenn es sich häuft würde ich ein Ticket schreiben. 

Was mir noch auffällt: Ich kann mir immernoch kaum was leisten. Die Preise im AH sind abnormal hoch. Alles was ich an Silber einnehme, landet eigentlich beim Klassentrainer. Wenn ich mir nun die Preise im AH angucke: 1 Gold für dieses Item, 500 Silber für einen Speer... im moment lebe ich von dem was ich finde, luxus ist da was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhcurly (9. August 2010)

Haha, hier entbrannt eine Disskusion und Sin quested lustig weiter. Genau so soll es sein. 

Ich schmeiß mich weg!


----------



## Shadowdaughter (9. August 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Uhm, hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich hier eine solche Diskussion entfache, tut mir leid.



Naja, das ist hier in etwa so, wie ein blutiges Stück Fleisch in einen Schwarm Haie zu werfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Probleme wie du sie geschildert hast sind mir in meinen über zwei Jahren Lotro nur zweimal untergekommen, allerdings spiele ich auf Belegaer und habe dank Sippe auch keine Schwierigkeiten eine Gruppe für Twinks zu finden. 
Was deine finanziellen Probleme angeht: schürfe Kupfer und Zinn und verkaufe das als Barren im AH, das dürfte deinen Geldproblemen schnell ein Ende bereiten. Es gibt herstellende Berufe, die keine Abbaufähigkeiten haben und auf solche Angebote angewiesen sind. Halte deine Preise moderat und dann dürfte das klappen. Oder biete es im Handelschannel (nicht im SNG) an, das kommt ja auch oft genug vor. 

Wen der Spam in den SNG's nervt, muß diese ja nicht einschalten und wenn es da zu wild wird, greifen (zumindest auf Bele) auch die GM's schon mal härter durch. 

Was die nicht passenden Namen angeht: ich schreibe für jeden Namen, der nicht nach Mittelerde passt ein Ticket, ebenso für nicht rollenspielgerechtes Verhalten, daß die Atmosphäre des Spiels stört. Mag nach Korinthenkackerei klingen, ist aber nun mal meine persönliche Einstellung. Ich spiele Herr der Ringe Online, weil es sich an Tolkiens Kodex hält, weil die Welt Mittelerde sehr gut umgesetzt ist und weil es dort möglich ist, eine gepflegte RP Runde mitten in Bree am Keilerbrunnen abzuhalten oder im Pony. 
Jeder, der sich an die Namens- und Verhaltensregeln eines solchen Spiels (und besonders auf einem RP Server) nicht halten will, kann sich ein anderes Spiel suchen, denn dann kann es mit dem Interesse an Mittelerde nicht weit her sein.


----------



## Kobold (9. August 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Was mir noch auffällt: Ich kann mir immernoch kaum was leisten. Die Preise im AH sind abnormal hoch. Alles was ich an Silber einnehme, landet eigentlich beim Klassentrainer. Wenn ich mir nun die Preise im AH angucke: 1 Gold für dieses Item, 500 Silber für einen Speer... im moment lebe ich von dem was ich finde, luxus ist da was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man muss bedenken, dass viele Spieler inzwischen ihren 2. oder 3. Twink am Start haben und Gold damit keine Rolle mehr spielt.
Wenn jemand seinen Twink im Handwerk hochleveln will, geht er ins AH und kauft sich die Erze/Hölzer/Felle/etc. Der Mainchar hat sicher einige Goldtaler im Säckchen. Da macht sich kaum jemand die Mühe und farmt selber nach den Rohstoffen.

Dies ist aber auch ein Vorteil, für Neuseinsteiger! Wenn man selber artig seine Felle/Erze oder Hölzer ins AH stellt und einen guten (fairen) Preis dafür verlangt, kann man selber schnell zu Gold kommen, um sich eben auch am höheren Preisniveau zu beteidigen.

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir, Dir eine nette Sippe zu suchen, wo man sich gegenseitig Hilfe und Unterstützung gewährt. Oft stellen Sippenmitglieder einem gute Ausrüstungen für ein einfaches "Danke" her!
Frage doch einfach mal einen Mitspieler, mit dem Du zusammen gut durch die einsamen Lande gezogen bist, ob in deren Sippe noch Platz für einen jungen, dynamischen und erfolglosen Hüter haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R3PO (9. August 2010)

ich weis nicht ob hier einer aion zockt , aber 2 tage nach dem merge kamm auf thor bei den asos so ein toller wow spieler ,der wirklich alles zugespammt hat wie toll wow is und wie schieße aion . also in hdro und hab ich noch nie erlebt das ein high level char das spiel schlecht gemacht hat


----------



## Millhouse (9. August 2010)

Das mit dem Namen mache ich auch sehr rigeros.Wenn ich Namen wie Darkknight oder Shadowkiller sehe.Schreibe ich auch immer ein Ticket sowas hat hier im Spiel nicht zu suchen.Und schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.Wenn es zuviel wird schalte ich denn Channel aus oder setze den Spieler auf meiner Ignoreliste und schon ist ruhe.


----------



## Norei (9. August 2010)

R3PO schrieb:


> ich weis nicht ob hier einer aion zockt ,


Nein, Aion darf hier nicht gespielt werden. §5.3 LROSG (Lord of the Rings Online Spieler Gesetz)
Aber wenn du in die offiziellen Foren schaust, da haben wir immer mal wieder ein paar frustrierte Altspieler, denen die Entwicklung nicht gefällt und die sich ähnlich anhören, nur auf sprachlich angemessenerem Niveau.


----------



## Füchtella (9. August 2010)

Huhu!



Sin schrieb:


> Uhm, hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich hier eine solche Diskussion entfache, tut mir leid.


*winkt ab*
Ach muss es nicht. Da kannst du nichts für, Forendiskussionen haben einfach ein starkes Eigenleben. Ich find vor allem gut, dass du weitergespielt, ein paar Tips beherzigt und offenbar sogar Spaß hast! Dennd arum geht's ja in einem Spiel an sich.



> Ich hatte eine Gruppe für das Feuer, Gift und Abstumpfen des Speeres gesucht. Lange hat sich niemand gefunden, und anschließend waren wir zu 3. Unterwegs und haben die Quest mit Wächter + Hüter + Jäger gemacht. Und es ging sogar recht gut. Sind zwar einmal aufgrund eines unbeabsichtigten Pulls gestorben, aber ansonsten haben wir alle Quests geschafft. War halt praktisch dass 2 Tanks und ein guter DD in der Gruppe waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das klingt doch gut. Und solange man "mal sterben" mit etwas Humor nehmen kann, ist's ja auch ok. Und du hast schon recht, manchmal sucht man recht lange nach Gruppen. Ich versuch mir da zu helfen, indem ich währenddessen einfach weiter solo queste, genug zu tun ist ja meist. Rumsitzen und auf ne Gruppe warten kann sich nämlich ziehen hihi.



> Zwischendrin auch mit einem Spieler unterhalten, der meinte er würde keine Gruppen suchen, damit er nicht aufgrund der Dummheit anderer Stirbt.


Klar, solche Leute gibt es auch. Und manchmal ist man auch einfach nicht in Stimmung für Gruppenspiel. Aber in einem MMO totaler Gruppenverweigerer zu sein, ist halt auch etwas ... widersinnig. ;-)
Merk dir einfach nette Leute, die du triffst per Freundeliste. Oft läuft man sich wieder über den Weg, und auch wenn nicht, kann man die, da man sie ja schon kennt, auch gut mal fragen ob sie mal wieder was unternehmen wollen. 
Eine nette Sippe suchen ist auch eine gute Idee.




> Achja: Bezüglich ausfallender Mitspieler: Ich schreibe eigentlich ungerne Tickets. Nicht dass ich sagen würde es bringt nichts, sondern weil ich aus Erfahrung weis, dass jeder mal einen schlechten Tag hat. Vielleicht war der Mitspieler selber vorher von irgendjemanden von der Seite angemacht worden. Nur wenn es sich häuft würde ich ein Ticket schreiben


Das ist ne sehr vernünftige Einstellung.




> Was mir noch auffällt: Ich kann mir immernoch kaum was leisten. Die Preise im AH sind abnormal hoch. Alles was ich an Silber einnehme, landet eigentlich beim Klassentrainer. Wenn ich mir nun die Preise im AH angucke: 1 Gold für dieses Item, 500 Silber für einen Speer... im moment lebe ich von dem was ich finde, luxus ist da was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, AH-Preise sind zuweilen recht hoch. Das kanns ehr unterschiedliche Gründe haben.
Manche kalkulieren einfach so, dass "irgendein Depp den Wucher schon zahlen wird".
HdRO ist ja ein Spiel in fortgeschrittenem Stadium, da gibt es viele ziemlich reiche Spieler. Die dann auch tatsächlich mal 2 Gold für ein schönes Zierratteil für einen ihrer Twinks bezahlen.
Es ist halt schwer, da Preise zu machen, die sowohl für die reichen Alten wie auch armen Neuen angemessen sind.
Bei einem Speer für 500 Silber z.B. ... der stammt vermutlich aus eigener Herstellung. Ist vielleicht ein Gildenspeer, dann steckt da Ruffarmerei bei der Drechslergilde, sowie spezielle Rohstoffe wie ein Splitter und ein Gildenzeichen, dessen Herstellung ein paar Tage Cooldown hat, drin.
Oder es ist ein kritisch hergestellter Speer. Der braucht keine Splitter, und auch nur billige Rohstoffe, ist aber das Ergebnis einers ehr aufwändigen Handwerksskillerei, um ihn herstellen zu können. Wenn man das berücksichtigt, sind 500 Silber gar nicht soo überzogen.

Wenn du echte Geldnöte hast, versuch, selbst etwas zu verkaurfen:
Wie schon gesagt wurde, geht das mit Rohstoffen wie Erz oder Fellen gut.
Aber auch alles andere, was handwerklich verwertbar ist - also wo "der und der Handwerker kann das benutzen" im Tooltip dransteht, lässt sich meist zu Geld machen.

Ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen und wünsche weiterhin viel Spaß!

mfg


----------



## Füchtella (9. August 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Nein, Aion darf hier nicht gespielt werden. §5.3 LROSG (Lord of the Rings Online Spieler Gesetz)


*fällt lachend vom Stuhl*


----------



## Gromthar (9. August 2010)

@ Sin
Alle Handwerksmaterialien verkaufen. Erze, Leder, Krit-Gegenstände (erkennbar am Tooltip), Einmalrezepte (für ganz seltene Low-Rezepte gibts bisweilen mehrere Goldstücke), sowie einige normale Rezepte für Sammler. Um Ausrüstung würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, denn durch die Aufgaben gibt es auch dort ausreichend gute Sachen. Also alles reinstellen, verkaufen und Deine Goldsorgen sollten der Vergangenheit angehören. Sehr teuer war stets einfaches Silber und mitunter auch Bronze, sowie diverse unverarbeitete Edelsteine.

Mit meinen Chars hatte ich etwa um die 700 Gold beisammen. Alles nur durch Herstellung, Ankauf und Verkauf verdient.


Bester Beruf für Einsteiger: Entdecker.


----------



## Octa (9. August 2010)

ach nice, da sich einige soviel Arbeit gemacht haben was zu schreiben tue ich das auch nochmal.

Ihr müsst nicht auf mir rumhacken, denn ihr lest nicht zwischen den Zeilen.

@SIN - Du entschuldigst dich dafür das hier eine Diskussion entsteht - bitte nicht. Ich finde das sogar sehr schön das mal der ein oder andere sich Gedanken gemacht hat. Das ich nicht den großen Zuspruch ernte ist mir klar aber auch egal. Ich will keinen persönlich angreifen sondern lasse mich über das "allgemeine Verhalten " aus. Wenn alle mal versuchen würden erst zu überlegen und dann los zu spucken hätte sich der Beitrag auch anders entwickelt. Das die Entwicklung vielleicht an meinen Zynischen Aussagen liegen mag ist nicht abzustreiten aber passt schon ^^

@Frücht. -  würde ich sofort auf meine Friends packen denn ihre / seine Argumentationen sind total nett. Aber auch an dem Beispiel des Staubsaugervertreters hab ich was auszusetzen. Der würde mich genauso wie dich total nerven, aber es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Gastes ihm die Ladentür zu zeigen sondern des GM´s, nämlich des Wirtes! Was viele Missverstehen an meinen Aussagen ist, das ich nicht den Freifahrtschein für die FlameAG fordere sondern den Maulkorb für die selbsternannte Channelpolizei. Das hast du nämlich schön erörtert. Da verkauft wer Erz (ja es nervt) und 10 Minuten lang wird diskutiert ob er es darf und für die 10 Minuten ist der SNG nimmer zu gebrauchen. Wenn ich mich im RL in alles einmischen würde, dann ende ich wahrscheinlich wie Else Kling die den ganzen Tag im Wohnzimmerfenster hängt. Wenn Turbine keine Channeladmins bezahlen will dann dürfen wir uns auch nicht wundern das jeder im Channel macht was er will. Und ob da nun 2 Spieler ihre Wahren verkaufen oder nicht, es wird uns wohl kaum das Spiel kaputt machen. Ich wiederhole mich nochmal. Mich nervt die Channelpolizei 10 mal mehr als der Doofkopp, der nicht schnallt das er da nichts zu verkaufen hat....
MIR hat dort ausser dem GM <<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> etwas zu sagen - den ändere ich mal ab damit die Steine in eine andere Richtung fliegen. Dem Flamer und Falschverkäufer hat niemand ausser dem GM etwas zu sagen.Ich möchts garnicht allein auf mich beziehen nur weil ich so denke.

@ Trorg - Nein, aber ichmache es im RL ähnlich und du auch. Wenn dir der Arbeitgeber sagt du sollst den Hof kehren dann tust du es, wenn das aber dein Kolege verlangt, dann zeigst du ihm wo der Besen steht. Wenn du mit deinen Freunden auf der Terasse feierts wirst du bestimmt nicht Punkt 22 Uhr in die Wohnung verschwinden, nur weil es die Nachtruhe und Hausordnung so will. Lass mich raten, du feierst bis 23:30 bis der erste Nachbar sagt: Können wir langsam schlafen? So ist das nun mal, da fallen mir bestimmt noch 20 andere Beispiele ein. Ich kann aber auch mit dem Gesetzbuch unterm Arm durchs Leben gehen und sagen: Du musst den Hof jetzt kehren, weil der CHEF das gesagt hat, du musst punkt 22 Uhr die Terasse räumen weil die Nachtruhe das so vorsieht - oder ich entspann mich mal wieder ein bischen....
Das die GM´s auf Tickets und ähnliches stark reagieren hoffe ich doch, befürworte ich auch, bin ich deiner Meinung. Das PvP an allem schuld ist bezweifel ich...

@rhcurly - Das Benimmbuch in Schlachtzügen beherrsche ich auch. Dort entschliesse ich mich mit 24 Leuten den Abend zu verbringen und wenn mir der Leader sagt es wird von 20-24 Uhr im TS nicht geredet, nur die Tanks machen Ansagen und um 22 Uhr ist eine Halbstündige Pause dann weiß ich vorher das der Leader die Gruppe zusammengebaut hat, sie leiten möchte und für die 4h die Regeln bestimmt. Passt - sollte mir das nicht gefallen kann ich ja mit ner anderen Chaotengruppe losziehen.

@Kobold - Im Spiel (nehmen wir mal an es währe deine Sippe) kann ich mir das Regelwerk durchlesen und mir dein Regelwerk anhören. Wenn mir das passt (und glaub mir ich bin einfacher zu ertragen als du denkst) ordne ich mich da wunderbar unter. Und wenn mir aus deiner Sippe jemand sagt: Du musst 4h lang im Schlachtzug Buffood drin haben und du hast mir gesagt: Bufffood ist beim Bosskampf pflicht, dann darfst du dreimal raten wem ich mich unter ordne! 
Nein ich würfel mit Sicherheit keinen Bedarf, auch der dumme WoWler kennt den Unterschied. Und doch ich bin ein netter, komm dich gern mal im TS besuchen, du wärst überrascht...
BTW der Sippenleader hatte Angst das die Diskussion eskalierte. Das ist nicht passiert ! Er war der Meinung er dürfe mir den Mund verbieten und daruf hin hab ich reagiert und mich nett und höfflich verabschiedet aus der Sippe.
Ich will nicht immer recht haben, ich steh nur zu meiner Meinung - unverarbeiteter Weltschmerz - wenns sein muss hast du die gleiche böse Kodderschnautze wie ich um nochmal einen drauf zu setzen, Cheriooo !

@Shadowdaughter - Ja die Namensnummer find ich tatsächlich verbissen. Es gibt sehr vile Spieler, die HDR spielen weil sie das Spiel an sich spielen und es gut genug umgesetzt finden. Ob jemand das Spiel spielt weil er die HDR Story so toll findet oder nicht sollte doch zweirangig sein. Ich kann mit HDR, weder den Büchern noch den Filmen irgendetwas anfangen, dennoch finde ich das Spiel sehr gut. Es könnte auch an Harry Potter angelehnt sein und ich würde auch niemanden verachten der nicht wie Hagrid zuhause sitzt , Birkenstocks trägt und Bircher Müsli ißt. Wie die Leute heissen, ist doch egal, sie sollen spass am Spiel haben. Ich will doch nur spielen, ohne mich auf elbisch zu unterhalten und Ringe in meinem Garten zu vergraben .

@Millhouse - Hoffentlich heisst keiner deiner Chars so, sind hier nicht bei den Simpsons *flameon-ne spass* - Bei wow versteh ich den Millhouse, der steht in da als Gnom in ner Ini  <3

Ich hoffe ich konnte jetzt entgültig mit dem Vorurteil aufräumen das ich Proflamer oder selber gar einer bin.
Einen schönen Tag euch, vielleicht sieht man sich ja wirklich mal auf Maiar

Octa


----------



## rhcurly (9. August 2010)

@Octa:
Zum einen finde ich gut, dass dir die Sache echt etwas bedeutet und du dir Mühe gibst, dass teilweise verzehrte Weltbild ins richtige Licht zu rücken. Hättest du direkt so argumentiert, wärst du wahrscheinlich ernster genommen worden.

Ich schreibe im übrigen auch für jede Namensverfehlung ein Ticket. Das Ganze hat mit Courage zu tun. Das Setting des Spiels ist Mittelerde. Dort gibt es gewisse Regeln, wie überall. Auf einem Server gibt es sogar spezielle Rollenspielregeln. Dürfte dir je mehr als bekannt vorkommen.
Es ist doch wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn man sich an die Namensregelung hält oder nennen wir es mal unterordnen. Zumal die Namensregelung kreativ gestaltet werden kann. Man hat ja sogar Vorschläge im Menü dazu bereitgestellt. 
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso man sich daran nicht halten will? 
Meiner Meinung nach sehr respektlos gegenüber denen, die mit Mittelerde sowohl als Film, als auch als Buch oder Spiel etwas anfangen wollen. 

Ich gebe dir Recht im Bezug auf die Flamer und hunderten von Aushilfpolizisten im Chat. Das nervt und bringt garnix. Keiner will eine IM schreiben, weil ja keiner sieht, dass man dann einen Menschen ggf. gedemütigt hat. Würde einfach keiner auf das Kaufangebot im SNG reagieren, würde es auch untergehen. Im übrigen verhält sich das auch in Foren (auch in diesem hier) so. Da wird direkt, wenn einer etwas schreibt, mehr oder minder nett auf die Suchfunktion verwiesen. Ein kleiner Satz zu seinem Thema und ihm wäre warscheinlich schon geholfen. Aber nein, da schließen sich erstmal fünf weitere Trittbrettfahrer an und stellen ihn erstmal an den Pranger. 

Trotz alledem. Ich habe das nie auf Morthond erlebt, seit 1,5 Jahren nicht!

Beispiel1:
>>>Couragiertes Verhalten<<<
Du sagst, dass es nicht die Aufgabe des Gastes sei dem beliebten Vertreter zu sagen, dass er doch bitte die Türe von außen zu machen soll. Das ist sehr interessant, weil ich denke, dass genau das ein Abbild unserer Gesellschaft zu sein scheint. Nehmen wie einmal den Fall des Totgeprügelten Dominik Brunner. War ja vor nicht allzulanger Zeit in den Medien. Dort gab es auch viele die der Ansicht waren, dass ein Eingriff ausschließlich Sache der Exekutive sei. Sie standen sogar drumherum und taten nichts, als zuzuschauen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber FALSCH. Und in diesem Fall führte es zu einem 50 jährigen Toten Familienvater, der von zwei halbstarken Kiddis ermordet wurde. Wir alle sollten mal mehr aufeinander acht geben und auch mal helfen. Desweiteren gibt es auch einen Jedermann Paragraph (§127BG der es dir ermöglicht, derartige Eingriffe vorzunehmen. Die Menschen schauen immer gerne weg und meinen, dass da schon irgendeiner für zuständig ist. Ist ja nicht mein Ding oder mir doch egal. Interessiert mich nicht oder sollen sie doch machen, was sie wollen. Das Beispiel ist jetzt sehr krass sollte aber verdeutlichen, dass wir auf den Weg in eine isolierte, selbstherrliche Welt sind. Enden tut das vor dem Rechner im Internet nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. 

Beispiel2:
>>>>Couragiertes Verhalten<<<
Hätten auf der Loveparad in Duisburg nicht soviele freiwillige Helfer Besonnenheit und couragiertes verhalten an den Tag gelegt, wären mehr junge Menschen gestorben. 
Alles weitere spare ich mir hier, da jedem dieser Vorfall noch in den Knochen sitzt!

Unsere Gesellschaft sollte auf Gegenseitigkeit beruhen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich in einem Sportverein bin, beim Shoppen oder vor meinem MMO sitze. 

@Sin:
Ich weiß ja nicht, auf welchem Server du spielst?! Hattest du es erwähnt? Falls es dich mal nach Morthond verschlägt, bin ich gerne bereit dir ein wenig Starthilfe in Form von Rüstung, Schmuck oder Werkzeug zu gewähren. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja mal als High Level in einer Ini wieder und wer weiß, vielleicht kann man sich ja revangieren. Melde dich einfach per PM im Forum bei mir.

Hochgelobte Community, aber wo? Kann ich auch nicht für ganz HDRO pauschalisieren. Bei mir überwiegen die positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Game und das reicht, um von einer zumindest sehr netten und hilfbereiten Community zu berichten. 

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Octa (9. August 2010)

Courage geht bei mir über alles aber deine Beispiele sind bei allem Respekt Hahnebüchen (schreibt man das so?) . Da könnte ich ja schreiben: Hätte 1945 jemand den Addi erschossen....das geht mir zu weit. 

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das es ein Spiel ist und die Leute entspannter miteinander umgehen sollten, mehr nicht. Mit Courage hat das nichts zu tun sondern mit der Selbsternennung von "Ich bin hier wer im Channel" und das nervt auf Maiar schon extrem. Wer da alles mit nem Krönchen rumläuft, Chapeau ! 

Und bevor jetzt die Maiarfront kommt und sich schützend vor ihren Server stellt. Ich habe dort überwiegend bisher geile Leuts kennen gelernt!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (9. August 2010)

Macht weiter mit dem treat...ich lese den neusten Klatsch seit dem Wochenende zum Frühstück,sehr geil!


----------



## Thoriumobi (9. August 2010)

PaluppenPaul schrieb:


> Macht weiter mit dem treat...*ich lese* den neusten Klatsch seit dem Wochenende zum Frühstück,sehr geil!





Immer diese Wunschträume... ^^


----------



## Sin (10. August 2010)

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich eure Diskussion unterbreche.
@ Curly: Danke fürs Angebot, ist wirklich nett von dir, bin aber auf dem Server Maiar beheimatet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Rezepte angeht: Alle Lila Rezepte die ich finde, habe ich bisher versucht im AH zu verkaufen. Habe so oft für ca 50-80 Silber ins AH gestellt, wollt bisher aber keiner haben. Das einzige was man bisher gekauft hat, war irgend so einen Splitter den ich für 120 losgeworden bin. Ansonsten halten sich meine Dropraten auch in grenzen. Zwei oder drei gelbe Rüstungen habe ich bisher auf meinem Weg zu fast Level 30 gefunden die im AH keiner haben wollte. Erze wollt bisher auch keiner kaufen. Kupfer und Zinn wollt keiner haben, auf der Bank lagern rund 200 Stück Hügelgräbereisenerz die ich ebenfalls im AH nicht losgeworden bin. Edelmetalle finde ich kaum. Vielleicht 2-3 Silber und Golderz gefunden, glaub sogar die waren aus einer Kiste die ich gefunden habe. Bin momentan bei Hochwertigem Eisenerz angekommen. Ob sich das besser verkauft keine Ahnung, wollte die sparen, damit ich mir bessere Abbauwerkzeuge herstellen lassen kann. Leder und Felle habe ich immer Eigenbedarf und muss sie teils auch teuer im AH zukaufen, weil irgendwie nie das ausreicht was man findet. 

Wenn ich dann eine Stufe gemeistert habe, kann ich die Gegenstände die ich herstelle dann eigentlich kaum noch gebrauchen, da ich dann vom level weit über den Gegenständen bin. ^^


----------



## Vetaro (10. August 2010)

Das ist normal. Hersteller-Handwerk kann man ohne extreme Anstrengungen nicht für sich selbst machen. Die Items sind immer für das jeweils vorherige Level-"Tier" gedacht*. Das ändert sich erst im Endgame - daher empfehle ich spielern eigentlich auch, erst Level 50 oder 60 zu erreichen und *dann* handwerk zu betreiben. Ist deutlich leichter.




________________________________________
* Ich hätte auch "Level-Level" sagen können


----------



## Manfred64 (10. August 2010)

@Sin

Die von Dir erwähnten Erze,.. gibt es in Hülle und Fülle hier lohnt sich ein Verkauf im AH kaum.
Erz macht eigentlich nur Sinn für einen Gelehrten, denn der hat zwar Waffenschmied kann aber
kein Erz abbauen oder verhütten.
Womit ich ganz gut Geschäft mache ist Leder, denn ein Rüstungsschmied kann halt kein Leder gerben,
bzw. als Gelehrter gehen Heiltränke auch sehr gut weg. Meist innerhalb von einer Stunde.

War gestern in den Nordhöhen unterwegs, über soviel Gold bin ich noch selten gestolpert, nur
finde ich Silber ist derzeit wirklich verdammt rar.

Den größten Nutzen für Dein Handwerk ziehst Du eigentlich dann, wenn Du Twinks spielst und
die dann schon von Anfang an gut ausrüsten kannst.

Noch ein kleiner Rat bzgl. Splitter - Rubinsplitter würde ich behalten, weiss jetzt nicht dein Level,
aber für Level 31 Char. kannst Du damit tolle Ausrüstung und Waffen fertigen(Gilderezepte).


----------



## rhcurly (10. August 2010)

Silber = Breeland und süd/westliche Nordhöhen ;-)


----------



## dhorwyn (10. August 2010)

@Sin

Gold gibts in den Nordhöhen und Einsamen Landen 
Silber im Breeland
Platin dann in den Trollhöhen und Evendim (östlich vor allem). 

alle drei bekommt man auf Maiar fast immer sehr gut weg (1-1,5g man muss auch bissl gucken wieviel halt grad drin ist zu welchen preisen.)

und falls du noch eine freundschaftliche und durchaus hilfsbereite Sippe sucht, kannst dich gern mal melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wegen Ausrüstung aber noch -> ich hab zwar alle Berufe ausser Waffenbauer, aber bin stets zu faul mir bevor der Charakter Level 65 ist irgendwas zu craften...man kommt auch so locker bis 65 ohne dass man alle 5 Level neue Craftitems anlegt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Füchtella (10. August 2010)

Huhu!

Auch wenn es inzwischen völlig Off-Topic ist, und ich nicht wirklich glaube, dass wir uns weiter annähern, versuche ich's nochmal.



Octa schrieb:


> Ihr müsst nicht auf mir rumhacken, denn ihr lest nicht zwischen den Zeilen.


Da lese ich grundsätzlich ungern. Denn zwischen den zeilen steht substantiell nichts. Da kann für dich stehen, was du dir noch so denkst, aber nicht schreibst. Für mich kann da stehen, wovon ich glaube, dass du es denkst, aber nicht schreibst. Jemand anders hier sieht da vielleicht noch was ganz anderes. So oder so ist es sehr unsicher, was da nicht steht. Deshalb lese ich nicht gern, was da nicht steht ^^




> @Frücht. - würde ich sofort auf meine Friends packen denn ihre / seine Argumentationen sind total nett. Aber auch an dem Beispiel des Staubsaugervertreters hab ich was auszusetzen. Der würde mich genauso wie dich total nerven, aber es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Gastes ihm die Ladentür zu zeigen sondern des GM´s, nämlich des Wirtes!


Na du bist mir schon witzig. Wenn einen Menschen das Verhalten eines anderen Menschen stört, dann soll er selbst nix sagen dürfen, sondern lieber gleich eine höhere Gewalt, sei es Wirt mit Hausrecht, Polizei oder GM rufen?
Sorry, aber das versteh ich ganz und gar nicht.
Beispiel:
Du bist im Zug - dort ist inzwischen ja fast überall Nichtraucherzone. Angenommen, ein anderer Fahrgast beginnt nun, dem zum Trotz - sei es aus Absicht, aus "ist mir wurscht was da steht" oder einfach aus Unkenntnis - an zu rauchen. Und dich stört das.
Meiner Meinung nach könntest du ihm das einfach sagen: "Verzeihen sie, aber hier ist ein Nichtraucherbereich - würden sie die Zigarette bitte ausmachen?"
Und jemand wie du würde nun aufspringen und den Nichtraucher anbrüllen: 
"Mir hat hier <<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> außer dem SCHAFFNER was zu sagen!"
Ehrlich?
Denn genau so kommst du mit deiner Aussage im Spiel ja rüber ;-)
Und im Grunde genommen sind es genau Leute, die so reagieren, die dazu führen, dass eben nciht erst freundlich drauf hingewiesen wird, sondern gleich mit schwersten geschützen - Polizei, GM, was auch immer - geschossen wird. Weil es Leute gibt, die auf normales, freundliches Ansprechen mit so einer Ignoranz und Unverschämtheit reagieren.



> Was viele Missverstehen an meinen Aussagen ist, das ich nicht den Freifahrtschein für die FlameAG fordere sondern den Maulkorb für die selbsternannte Channelpolizei. Das hast du nämlich schön erörtert. Da verkauft wer Erz (ja es nervt) und 10 Minuten lang wird diskutiert ob er es darf und für die 10 Minuten ist der SNG nimmer zu gebrauchen.


Das verstehe ich. Stundenlange Diskussionen über kleine Störungen nerven sicher mehr als die Störung selbst, ganz klar. Und ich hab auch schon mehr als einmal einen Kanal stumm geschaltet, weil mich solche Dskussionen nerven.
Aber dass du deinen Mitspielern das Recht absprichst, einen Störer auf sein störendes Verhalten anzusprechen, ist trotzdem nicht ok. Klar, man muss, wenn jemand nicht drauf reagiert, keine ewige Diskussion anzetteln. Aber das drauf ansprechen an sich muss erlaubt sein. Es ist doch völlig idiotisch, wegen einem Kinkerlitzchen immer gleich nen GM oder im RL die Polizei zu rufen. "Der Hund meines Nachbarn hat in meinen Garten gepinkelt - ohje - den Nachbarn selbst kurz ansprechen darf ich nicht, am besten schalte ich die Polizei ein - oder noch besser, verklage ihn gleich"
Sorry, aber das ist doch Schwachfug ^^
Erwachsene Menschen sollten in einem gesunden Maße kritikfähig sein und kleinere Probleme auch selbst lösen können. Und Sätze wie "<<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> außer (plaziere hier eine beliebige höhere Autorität, wie GM, Polizei, Gott) hat mir etwas zu sagen" ... helfen da einfach gar nicht, sondern sind nur kontraproduktiv.



> @ Trorg - Nein, aber ichmache es im RL ähnlich und du auch. Wenn dir der Arbeitgeber sagt du sollst den Hof kehren dann tust du es, wenn das aber dein Kolege verlangt, dann zeigst du ihm wo der Besen steht.


Angenommen, den Hof fegen war dein Job. Es ist so geregelt, dass du das in deiner Schicht machen musst, So, wie es geregelt ist, dass du im SNG nicht handeln sollst. Du übertrittst die Regel, dein Kollege/Mitspieler bemerkt das. Findest du echt nicht, dass der dir das sagen darf? Und lieber gleich zum GM/Chef rennen soll?



> Wenn du mit deinen Freunden auf der Terasse feierts wirst du bestimmt nicht Punkt 22 Uhr in die Wohnung verschwinden, nur weil es die Nachtruhe und Hausordnung so will. Lass mich raten, du feierst bis 23:30 bis der erste Nachbar sagt: Können wir langsam schlafen?


Und in genau der Situation sehe ich dich - basierend auf deinen Aussagen - nen roten Kopf bekommen, und schreien: "<<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> außer der Polizei hat mir das zu sagen!"

Vielleicht reden wir auch wirklich einfach aneinander vorbei.
Vielleicht ist auch alles eine Frage des Tons.
Vielleicht nimmst du bei deiner heftigen "<<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> hat mir was zu sagen..."-Reaktion ja vorweg, dass bereits die erste Kritik am Verhalten sehr unhöflich war, vielleicht so: "Ey hör sofort auf zu spammen du nervst1111!!!", oder so, und sofort hacken 5 weitere mit drauf. Dann könnte ich so'ne Abwehrreaktion sogar halbwegs verstehen.
Aber solange du das nicht näher benennst, gehen viele hier - wie ich auch - davon aus, dass dich jemand ganz normal und freundlich auf ein Fehlverhalten anspricht, und du mit so'ner Keule konterst. Und das wirkt eben sehr, sehr seltsam.
Und ... Leute, die in dieser Weise kritikimmun sind, kenne ich leider in-game zu genüge. Ich bin da sicher kein Channel- oder RP-Polizist (bin auf Belegaer), aber bei dem, was man oft schon auf kleinste Hinweise zu unerwünschtem Verhalten zu hören bekommt, sträuben sich einem schon die Nackenhaare. Und die von dir angesprochene "<<N-I-E-M-A-N-D>> hat mir hier was zu sagen"-Version ist dabei ziemlich häufig.


mfg


----------



## Norei (10. August 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich eure Diskussion unterbreche.
> @ Curly: Danke fürs Angebot, ist wirklich nett von dir, bin aber auf dem Server Maiar beheimatet
> 
> 
> ...


Das hört sich für mich ein wenig so an, als ob du die Sachen zu teuer einstellst. Wenn du Hügelgräbereisenerz einstellen willst, zieh es erst mal in das Feld oben links und such nach den Angeboten. Dann sortierst du nach Preis Auskaufen und schaust nach, was die billigsten 50er Stacks so kosten. Und den Preis unterbietest du dann leicht. Oder du gehst nach Bree oder Esteldin, die Handwerkszentren für Eriador, und fragst im Handeln-Channel. Wenn du nicht nachts um drei unterwegs bist, sollte es kein Problem sein, einen Abnehmer zu finden, der mehr zahlt als den NPC-Preis.


----------



## Octa (10. August 2010)

Ja wir leben alle in der tuffigen Welt der Regina Regenbogen, wo um 22 Uhr die Musik ausgeht, wir uns von jedem Kollegen auf dem Arbeitsplatz sagen lassen wie unser Job funktioniert weil wir ja so gerne kehren und bloss nicht mit den Kollegen anecken wollen , das gefärdet das Betriebsklima wenn man wiederspricht. Und wenn der Nachbar mal wieder auf dem Balkon gegrillt hat kommt er einen Tag später bestimmt an deine Tür, um nachzufragen ob deine Wäsche Rauch abbekommen hat, er wird sie dir dann selbstverständlich nochmal waschen und weil er ja so rücksichtsvoll, nett und offenherzig ist - dir gebügelt vor die Tür legen. Und wenn der Sprayer deine Hauswand besprüht wird er natürlich am nächsten Tag vorbei kommen mit einem Lappen und nem Kanister Benzin und das Geschmiere wegmachen, weil es dir nicht gefällt...in was für ner Welt lebst du?

Du kannst mir jetzt noch 50 Beispiele aufzählen , die Menschen tun nie das was wir gerne hätten. Und weil das so ist gibt es Atoritäten, Funktionäre, Entscheidungsträger, what ever.....und es gibt die die bei jeder Gelegenheit was zu sagen haben was aber "leider" NIEMANDEN interessiert. Die Rentner die die Jugend scheiße findet, die Eltern die dein Outfit und deinen Freund nicht mögen, der Nachbar der dein Fahrrad im Treppenhaus nicht mag und die Nachbarin die auch ja kontrolliert, ob du Mittwochs die Treppe geputzt hast in dem sie dir Mehl unter deine Fußmatte kippt.

Und die Channelpolizei, die mir 10 mal mehr auf den Sack geht als irgendwer der da mal ne Hand voll Erze verkauft.

Meine letzten 5 Cent dazu, ich geh spielen, mal schauen welch wichtige Menschen mich heute wieder im SNG unterhalten....


----------



## Kobold (10. August 2010)

Octa schrieb:


> .....und es gibt die die bei jeder Gelegenheit was zu sagen haben was aber "leider" NIEMANDEN interessiert.



Ja, ein gutes Beispiel hast Du hier geliefert.

Wenn sonst niemand mehr was konstuktives zum Thema beizutragen hat haben wir Deine Meinung nun erschöpfend behandelt und können damit wohl abschliessen.


----------



## Octa (10. August 2010)

Wenns dich nicht interessiert warum hast du dir dann deine 50 Cent nicht einfach gespart? DU bist also der jenige der HIER entscheidet wann Beiträge GESCHLOSSEN werden? Dann bist du bestimmt auch im Vorstand der Channelpolizei.... 
Das ist das beste Musterbeispiel wies mir schmeckt. MIR gefällt der Beitrag nicht, dann wars das ja wohl, aber nen blöden Spruch setz ich noch drunter.


----------



## gigrin (10. August 2010)

Octa schrieb:


> Du kannst mir jetzt noch 50 Beispiele aufzählen , die Menschen tun nie das was wir gerne hätten. Und weil das so ist gibt es Atoritäten, Funktionäre, Entscheidungsträger, what ever.....und es gibt die die bei jeder Gelegenheit was zu sagen haben was aber "leider" NIEMANDEN interessiert.




Du scheinst Dich für Jeden zu halten.Mich interessiert so etwas meistens.
Eine Gemeinschaft muss sich eigenverantwortlich regulieren.Sonst kann die Obrigkeit auch nicht mehr viel ausrichten.
Und Deine Affinität zu selbiger hört sich,zumindest was deine schriftliche Ausdrucksform angeht, wirklich bedenklich an.

Ich bin froh um Spieler die,auf eine angemessene Art und Weise,Andere auf Dinge aufmerksam machen die Fehl am Platz sind.
Andernorts habe ich das sehr vermisst.In der virtuellen Mittelerde habe ich ein Plätzchen zum entspannen gefunden.
Und das liegt an einer Gemeinschaft die zumindest ansatzweise selbstverantwortlich agiert und sich nicht ausschließlich auf die "Autoritäten" verlässt.

Über die Selbsternannten kann man gerne diskutieren da es tatsächlich gelegentlich ärgerlich ist.
In der Summe bin ich zufrieden und zitiere gerne im Geiste Füchtellas letzten Beitrag.

Und eigentümliche Vergleiche,sei es der Schaffner,Polizist oder der Hofkehrer werde ich mir jetzt nicht ausdenken.

*Hebt schmunzeld ein Gläschen Rotwein in die Runde*


----------



## Kobold (10. August 2010)

Octa schrieb:


> Wenns dich nicht interessiert warum hast du dir dann deine 50 Cent nicht einfach gespart? DU bist also der jenige der HIER entscheidet wann Beiträge GESCHLOSSEN werden? Dann bist du bestimmt auch im Vorstand der Channelpolizei....
> Das ist das beste Musterbeispiel wies mir schmeckt. MIR gefällt der Beitrag nicht, dann wars das ja wohl, aber nen blöden Spruch setz ich noch drunter.



Ich könnte mein gesammtes Spielgold wetten, dass Du noch etwas dazu schreiben wirst!
Es liegt einfach in Deiner Natur NICHT enden zu können, solange nicht auch der letzte von DEINER Meinung überzeugt wurde!

Mal sehen, ob Du tatsächlich mit dem obigen Post den "letzten dummen Spruch" in zu diesem (Deinen) Thema abgelassen hast.
Ich glaube es zumindest nicht und werde sicher bald den Beweis dafür hier stehen haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhcurly (11. August 2010)

@Octa:
Du scheinst ja ganz schön viel Aggressionspotential zu haben. Entweder, du bist im RL ein sehr, sehr kleiner Mensch, der ganz , ganz wenig zu sagen hat und von seiner sehr, sehr großen und dominanten Frau nahezu beherrscht wird oder du bist einfach ein unverbesserlicher, nicht kritikfähiger, äußerst polemisch angehauchter Mensch mit einem überdimensionalen Reaktanzverhalten und einer sehr niedrigen Tolerranzschwelle. Kannst du dir jetzt aussuchen. 

Wie auch immer, solche Leute sind meiner Meinung nach in der HDRO Community nicht erwünscht. Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und kehre dem Spiel den Rücken. Uns allen würdest du einen Gefallen tun, wenn du endlich deinen unreifen, dreisten Mund hälst. Und bitte komme nicht nach Morthond! Und bitte halte dein Wort und sage nichts mehr zim Thema...Mach dich einfach dünn....

Willst du es nicht verstehen oder kannst du es nicht! Irgendwas läuft doch falsch in deinen Synapsen. Deine Posts würden einen prima Einstieg in ein psychosomatisches Profil geben! 

@Kobold: Ich wette mit !


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2010)

Ja sorry ihr beiden, aber ihr macht ja auch gerade den hier:

Komm doch! Ja, ich meine dich, der mit der HÄSSLICHEN NASE! Du wolltest also aufhören, mit uns zu reden? Nun, _ich_ habe gehört, dass du deiner mutter jeden morgen den Finger in die... Und wo der andere hingeht will ich gar nicht erst erwähnen! Hast du dazu was zu sagen? Ich wette nicht!


----------



## dhorwyn (11. August 2010)

Ich finds traurig dass gerade bei der Frage nach der tollen Community es hier abläuft als führen zwei Hauptschulen Krieg gegeneinander *thumbsup* Ein wahrlich schönes Bild für Neueinsteiger, welches meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht die Spielerschaft im Großen auf den Servern repräsentiert - ist halt wieder mal die buffed-COM, die war im hdro-bereich wirklich lange Zeit vorbildlich (für buffed) - langsam gehts auch damit den Bach runter.

Vielmehr hätte man hier als Mitglied der "hochgelobten" Community vieles entschärfen, als noch anheizen können...so wies hier abgeht können das eure verpönten "wowler", "aocler", "assis", "kiddies", usw. auch.


----------



## Kobold (11. August 2010)

hm... Es hat schon etwas iroisches, dass wir hier in einem Tread über die "hochgelobte Community" in eine Grundsatzdiskussion verfallen, in der wir uns Gegenseitig als "Channelpolizei", "Korintenkacker" und ähliche wenig schmeichelhafte Bezeichnungen verrennen.
Im Gegenzug bezweifeln wir die psychische Reife des anderen und unterstellen ihm mangelde Sozialkompetenz.

*Ich glaube, wir sind hier doch weit über das Ziel hinaus geschossen und ich möchte mich hiermit nicht zu letzt bei "Octa" entschuldigen, da ich ihn nicht persönlich angreifen wollte.
*Zwar gehe ich noch immer nicht mit seiner Meinung konform, aber dies muss ja auch nicht sein.*
*
Die HdRO-Community ist nicht wirklich "besser" als andere. Jedoch findet man hier in einem höheren Anteil ein gewisses Reifeniveau, was bei anderen Spielen etwas fehlt. Oder durch den hohen Anteil von "Flamekiddies" subjektiv empfunden, zu fehlen scheint.

Die HdRO-Community regelt sich allerdings auch selbst. Fehlverhalten wird hier weit weniger tolleriert.
Wer einen SNG-Channel als Handels-, oder Beratungschannel "missbraucht", wird (mehr oder weniger freundlich) darauf hingewiesen.
Wer seinem Charakter einen Namen gibt, der gegen die Serverbestimmungen verstößt, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn dieser Zwangsgeändert wird.
Wer durch sein Verhalten, andere Spieler behindert, oder anderweitig stört, wird wahrscheinlich von einem GM angesprochen werden.

Dies sind die Reglen in der virtuellen Welt von Mittelerde. Wer am Spiel teilnimmt, hat sich VORHER damit befasst und einverstanden erklärt.
Der Rest ist ein Balanceakt, der in jeder sozialen Gemeinschaft funktioniert. Ein komplexes Miteinander, welches von Sympathie und Antipathie geprägt ist.

[EDIT] - "dhorwyn" war schneller als ich


----------



## rhcurly (11. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja sorry ihr beiden, aber ihr macht ja auch gerade den hier:
> 
> Komm doch! Ja, ich meine dich, der mit der HÄSSLICHEN NASE! Du wolltest also aufhören, mit uns zu reden? Nun, _ich_ habe gehört, dass du deiner mutter jeden morgen den Finger in die... Und wo der andere hingeht will ich gar nicht erst erwähnen! Hast du dazu was zu sagen? Ich wette nicht!




Mag sein, aber irgendwann ist es auch mal gut. Und so langsam ist der Punkt erreicht, wo das blöde Geschwafel mal abgestellt werden sollte.
Man hat versucht eine vernünftige Communikation aufrecht zu erhalten. Da auf dieser "Welle" nicht zurückgefunkt wurde, muss man halt in dessen Sprache reden. 

Aber es ist ok, es ist seine Meinung! Nur geht sie mir langsam aber sicher mal voll auf den Zeiger. Ich erlebe Tag für Tag Menschen, die genau diese Einstellung wie Octa haben. Bedauerlicherweise erlebe ich auch, wie auf kurz oder lang das Unvermeidbare eintritt. Es ist einfach nervig und sollte hier eigentlich keine Beachtung finden. 

Und jetzt wirder zurück zum Thema, falls das überhauot noch geht oder von Nöten ist.
Fakt ist doch, dass die HDRO Community zum größtenteil eine sehr umgängliche und nette Truppe ist. Außreißet gibt es leider immer, wie dieses Thema mal wieder beweist. 
Ich persönlich bin immer auf nette Chars gestoßen, die einer Hilfe nie abgeneigt waren und sich nett bedankt haben, wenn man ihnen mal zur Hand ging.
"Erzdiebe" und rücksichtsloses Verhalten gab und gibt es immer, weil bei vielen die Gier überhand nimmt. Das ist aber ein normales verhalten und sollte nicht überbewertet werden.
Man muss ja das große Ganze sehen, und das überwiegt um Einiges!

Aber vielleicht könnte jeder, der sich an diesem Beitrag beteiligt hat mal stichwortartig schreiben, was er denn nun schlimmes erlebt hat. Geht ja schnell. Quasi als "Brainstorming"! 

Ich mache mal den Anfang:
- nichts !


----------



## Sin (11. August 2010)

Also habe die meisten Lila Rezepte jetzt für 60 Silber Gebot und 90 Silber Sofortkauf drin, bin mal gespannt ob es hinhaut oder zuviel ist. Muss so langsam mal für mein Mount sparen, meine auf 30 oder 40 konnte man sich das holen, oder? Hab leider gestern den Fehler gemacht mir ein Hüterschild für 450S zu holen. Dachte mir das Upgrade sei mal dringend nötig, weil ich immernoch mit einem lvl 16 Schild durch die Gegend lief. Leider bekam ich 2 Stunden später ein gleichwertiges Schild per Quest -.-

Was mich immernoch wundert ist das Gruppenverhalten. Ich war in Hagamaur?, Agamaur? Nordwestlich der Wetterspitze neben der Feste und habe dort die Mission mit den Untoten gemacht. Es waren 3 andere Spieler vor Ort die scheinbar die selbe quest hatten, aber jeder hat brav für sich die Mobs getötet anstatt eine Gruppe zu bilden. Kurz darauf kam eine Gildegruppe und zog durch das Gebiet wie ein Heuschreckenschwarm und hat Verwüstung und Vernichtung zurückgelassen, da stand kein Grashalm mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ich bei meiner Frage wäre: Wann fangen eigentlich endlich wieder Gruppenquests an? Buch II war jetzt auch wieder komplett Solo machbar, und gerade die Finalen Quests sind alleine sehr langweilig. Irgendwie möchte ich doch in einem MMO gerne mit anderen zusammenspielen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (11. August 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Also habe die meisten Lila Rezepte jetzt für 60 Silber Gebot und 90 Silber Sofortkauf drin, bin mal gespannt ob es hinhaut oder zuviel ist. Muss so langsam mal für mein Mount sparen, meine auf 30 oder 40 konnte man sich das holen, oder? Hab leider gestern den Fehler gemacht mir ein Hüterschild für 450S zu holen. Dachte mir das Upgrade sei mal dringend nötig, weil ich immernoch mit einem lvl 16 Schild durch die Gegend lief. Leider bekam ich 2 Stunden später ein gleichwertiges Schild per Quest -.-


Naja, ganz ehrlich habe ich mir bei meinem letzten Twink kein einziges Stück aus dem AH gekauft und bin auch so mit den Belohnungsgegenständen ohne übermäßig viel einstecken zu müssen durchgekommen (bis 40, dann lockte die Beta).



> Was mich immernoch wundert ist das Gruppenverhalten. Ich war in Hagamaur?, Agamaur? Nordwestlich der Wetterspitze neben der Feste und habe dort die Mission mit den Untoten gemacht. Es waren 3 andere Spieler vor Ort die scheinbar die selbe quest hatten, aber jeder hat brav für sich die Mobs getötet anstatt eine Gruppe zu bilden. Kurz darauf kam eine Gildegruppe und zog durch das Gebiet wie ein Heuschreckenschwarm und hat Verwüstung und Vernichtung zurückgelassen, da stand kein Grashalm mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich. Es geht bedeutend schneller und ist risikofreier, gerade Nan Dhelu (denke jedenfalls, dass du die Ruine meinst) mit den Aridmanen kann alleine etwas holprig werden. Aber frag einfach an, ob ihr euch zusammen tun wollt - meist hilft das. (Ich spreche für Bele, aber warum sollte das bei euch anders sein). Das Gildenverhalten finde ich manchmal schon unter der Kanone, wenn es z.B. in Lowbiegebieten Ruffarmerei gibt, während man questen will und man auch auf höfliche Bitte hin nicht integriert wird. Ist aber eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. 



> Wo ich bei meiner Frage wäre: Wann fangen eigentlich endlich wieder Gruppenquests an? Buch II war jetzt auch wieder komplett Solo machbar, und gerade die Finalen Quests sind alleine sehr langweilig. Irgendwie möchte ich doch in einem MMO gerne mit anderen zusammenspielen.


Gruppenquests gibt's immer wieder zwischendurch, aber du kannst gerade bei Buch 2 doch vorher auswählen, ob du in der Gruppe oder solo spielen willst?! Also Candaith und Radagast haben mich das jedenfalls gefragt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu dem anderen "Späßken" hier:

"Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher, jeder hat eins." Divergieren allerdings die Meinungen und fehlen sachliche Argumente, dann sollte man einfach den Rand halten. Ist ja wie BeleSNG ain einem Ferienwochenende... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dhorwyn (11. August 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Wo ich bei meiner Frage wäre: Wann fangen eigentlich endlich wieder Gruppenquests an? Buch II war jetzt auch wieder komplett Solo machbar, und gerade die Finalen Quests sind alleine sehr langweilig. Irgendwie möchte ich doch in einem MMO gerne mit anderen zusammenspielen.



Je nachdem wo du spielst:

*Nordhöhen* fangen die für dich noch relevanten Gruppenquests in Dol Dinen (im südosten des landes) an, das sind etliche, mit einigen Folgeqs, so ab level 34 wenn ich mich recht erinnere, und Buch 3 gibts da auch noch zu erledigen.

*Trollhöhen* (von ca. 38 auf 42 hoch gibts da etliche Gruppenquests, davor auch noch einige lowere, und Buch 4)
*
Nebelgebirge* hat etliche Gruppenquests von naja so ca. 42 - 50 hoch (inkl. einem instanzierten Bilwissdorf für das es zig Quests gibt) und Buch 5 

*Angmar* ebenfalls so ab Level 42 hat immer wieder mal Gruppenquests, und später im Bereich ab so 45-50 hats ganz viele. Ebenso die Bücher ab 6

*Forochel* ab Level 45 gibts auch dort genügend Gruppenquests
*
Eregion* ab 48 - hier gibts ebenfalls genug Gruppenqs immer mal wieder

*Moria *dann sowieso immer mal wieder auch welche
*
Düsterwald* hat auch immer mal wieder Gruppenquests, vor allem gegen 64-65 in Gathburz und Aschensenke



Ansonsten, die Leute einfach mal selber ansprechen ob sie mit dir questen wollen (selbst wenns Soloquests sind, macht ja nix, mal nen Abend mit nem zweiten questen ist doch viel unterhaltsamer), im Normalfall hat man danach auch schon einen Questpartner - und wie gesagt falls du eine Sippe suchst, meld dich gern mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir haben auch einige Spieler die gerade um die 40 rumgondeln - für Garth Agarwen, Fornost (Instanzen) und Gruppenquests sind wir eigentlich meistens zu haben.


----------



## rhcurly (11. August 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> "Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher, jeder hat eins."






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Gruppenquests gibt's immer wieder zwischendurch, aber du kannst gerade bei Buch 2 doch vorher auswählen, ob du in der Gruppe oder solo spielen willst?! Also Candaith und Radagast haben mich das jedenfalls gefragt...



Wusste goanicht, dass man Buch 2 auch alleine machen kann?!


----------



## Knurrbauch (11. August 2010)

Du kannst den gesamten Band 1 alleine machen, wenn du willst. Ist beim letzten großen Update mitgekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (11. August 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> "Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher, jeder hat eins." Divergieren allerdings die Meinungen und fehlen sachliche Argumente, dann sollte man einfach den Rand halten. Ist ja wie BeleSNG ain einem Ferienwochenende...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Excuses are like assholes, Taylor. Everybody got one."	Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	John C. McGinley (Percival Ulysses Cox) in Platoon


----------



## kogrash (11. August 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> [...]
> Hab leider gestern den Fehler gemacht mir ein Hüterschild für 450S zu holen. Dachte mir das Upgrade sei mal dringend nötig, weil ich immernoch mit einem lvl 16 Schild durch die Gegend lief. Leider bekam ich 2 Stunden später ein gleichwertiges Schild per Quest -.-
> [...]



Hui, ich wußte gar nicht, daß man auf dem Level soviel Gold für ein einziges Rüstungsteil ausgeben kann...
Ich hab (zumindest mit den ersten Chars) mich immer mit Questitems über Wasser gehalten, hat eigentlich immer gereicht. (Ab Angmar gibt es dann auch eine deutlich höhere Dichte an Büchern und Instanzen, die ja auch immer wieder für nette Ausrüstung sorgen.)

Das Pferd kommt mit Lvl 35 auf dich zu. Aber keine Panik. Nach dem Breeland zieht ja die Beute bei den Mobs spürbar an und auch die Quests werfen mehr ab. Aber zum AH noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

Bei den Rezepten hast geschaut ob die schon drinne standen? Einfach den Gegenstand ins Eingabefeld des AHs ziehen und suchen klicken. Wenn die schon günstiger drinne stehen wirst die natürlich nicht los...
Die Preise und das Angebot schwanken im AH sehr stark, weil die Angebote bei HdRo nur max. 48h laufen können. Und hier ist dank etwas älterer Spielerschaft am Wochenende spürbar mehr los. Das kann man sich natürlich beides zunutze machen: Preise beobachten und Freitagnachmittag reinstellen.
Bei den Lowlevel-Materialien ergibt sich der Preis eher aus dem Zeitaufwand. Wenn man schon 3 65er hat und für einen Twink Silber zum skillen braucht, kann man da 2h für einen Stack farmen. Oder eben in den 2h einen 65er spielen und 2-4 Gold verdienen und den Stack fix kaufen. (Alle Zahlen ohne Gewähr!) Klar, das so die Preise steigen. Ermöglicht dir als "Lowlevel" aber mit etwas Glück, beim Questen erbeutete Rohstoffe zu einem guten Kurs zu verkaufen. Muß man halt schauen, was gut weggeht.
Und die Gruppenquest - wurde schon gesagt. Alleine in Angmar scheint trotz vereinfachtem Einstieg alles in Gruppenquest zu enden. Da kann man locker 15 von gleichzeitig im Questlog haben... Trotzdem wird es immer schwierig bleiben in einem MMO mit 2 Addons genug Leute in den Lowlevel-Gebieten zu finden. Die Meisten hängen halt im Endgame rum.


----------



## snoutbeattle (11. August 2010)

Also, ich spiele HDRO seit 3 Jahren. Dass die Community nicht mehr so ist, wie am Anfang fällt uns "Alten" auch immer mehr auf. Ob es an den "WOW-Kiddies" liegt, die immer mehr wechseln, kann ich nicht beantworten---aber der Verdacht liegt halt sehr nahe. Aus diesem Grund werden immer mehr Gruppenquests innerhalb der Sippen gemacht. In den High-Lvl Bereichen ist es auch kein Problem mehr, Gruppen zu finden, nur ist der Weg bis dahin leider sehr lange.
Am Besten sucht man sich eine nette Sippe, die hilft einem beim Spiel als auch mit Ausrüstung! Jedenfalls ist das bei uns auf Vanyar so.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (11. August 2010)

Die Rezepte fallen inzwischen so oft, daß es sich nicht lohnt sie ins Auktionshaus zu stellen, geschweige sie aufzusammeln.
Allgmein würd ich sagen, Sin beobachte ein paar Wochen die Preise bestimmter Produkte und stell anhand des gefundene mittleren Preises die Sachen für jeweils 2 Tage rein. Unter den günstigsten Angeboten stellen bringt nur Frust, weil der eigene Aufwand die Sachen zu bekommen sich nicht lohnt.
Als Fellbearbeiter hat sich zumindest bei den unteren Felltypen der Ankauf von Fellen gelohnt. Nachdem ich sie bearbeit hab gab es dann nach Abzug der Gebühren (2 Felle=1 Leder/2 Erze=1 Barren) zwischen 40-80 Silber Gewinn. Es lohnt sich auch Taten an Mobs zu machen, welche Felle schmeissen, wie jetzt in den Nordhöhen die Warge.
Bei Erzen und Metallen sind hochwertiges Eisen und Zwergeneisen im ersten Halbjahr sehr lukrativ gewesen und brachten wesentlich mehr ein als Uraltes...,  Kazhad-Kupfer, -Zinn, -Eisen. Silber, Gold und Platin habe ich nach ner Weile stehn gelassen und dann doch wieder abgebaut und beim NPC-Händler verscherbelt, weil dann wieder die Chance bestand nen Eisen draus zu bekommen.

So richtig gruppenwillig waren die Leute erst in den Minen von Moria.


----------



## rhcurly (12. August 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Du kannst den gesamten Band 1 alleine machen, wenn du willst. Ist beim letzten großen Update mitgekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, habe ich gestern auch wieder gemerkt. Mussten Dori in den Nordhöhen befreien und waren zu zweit. Irgendwelche Boni haben wir dann bekommen (in der Buffedleiste waren es glaube ich blaue Embleme). Hatten dann 40% Schadensresi oder Schaden. Kriege es nichtmehr so gut zusammen, aber irgendwie so war es. Und in der Questbeschreibung stand, dass ich das als Gefährtenaufgabe machen kann, oder mit weniger. 

Wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad dann eigentlich automatisch auf die Anzahl der Gruppenmember skaliert oder ist der geringste Schwierigkeitsgrad der, der einer Minigefährtengruppe?


----------



## Vetaro (12. August 2010)

Je weniger leute, desto mehr Buff. Wenn du eine bestimmte Größe (wahrscheinlich 3) überschreitest, seid ihr einfach mehr, es wird aber nicht schwerer.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. August 2010)

Hm, also zu zweit weiß ich es nicht, aber ich tendiere eher zur kleinen Gefährtengruppe. Hab den Twink wie oben schon erwähnt noch nicht über Buch IV hinaus gespielt und auch nur einmal zufällig jemanden dabeigehabt (morgens früh zwischen Frühdienst der Freundin und Uni trifft man ja so selten jemanden, nä?).


----------



## rhcurly (12. August 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> (morgens früh zwischen Frühdienst der Freundin und Uni trifft man ja so selten jemanden, nä?).



Haha, Suchti!


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. August 2010)

rhcurly schrieb:


> Haha, Suchti!


Nee, nur wann anders geht's außerhalb der Semesterferien nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (13. August 2010)

Naja gestern Urugarth gewesen.
Wie immer dauer Bedarfler dabei...
Disziplin gibt es auch nicht ... weder im Düsterwald noch irgendwo anders. (Jäger: "OLOLOL AOE PULL!!!einself")

Wer sowas nicht ab kann braucht schnell ne Sippe oder bleibt /geht zu WoW, Aion o.Ä.   
Da läuft es um längen besser... traurig aber wahr.

Oder Maiar ist einfach der besch...eidenste Server in HdRO aber ich bezweifle dass es so viel besser ist auf den Anderen. (Brauche nun keine Kommentare von Leuten mit rosaroter Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
PS: Craften nervt!  
   Barren: Uraltes Eisen   63/200
   Uraltes Stahlkettenglied  0/100
   Schild des Kriegers nach Elbenart 0/100
Das wird dauern *weiter im buffed forum schau*


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (13. August 2010)

Tja, das Zeug zum Craften bekommst hier im Forum weder in Erz, noch in Gold zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

